#ubuntustudio 2010-02-15
<torasuku> I don't have a /boot/grub/menu.lst to change to boot using the rt kernel, is it placed somewhere else?
<torasuku> Nevermind.
<deltakiwi> hey. how to i get my mouse to be able to scroll between the workspaces?
<holstein> hey deltakiwi
<holstein> i remember figuring out how to turn that off :)
<holstein> are you in gnome i assume?
<deltakiwi> haha. yea. im no ubuntu whiz. just started using again.got sick of windows 7 being gay.
<deltakiwi> pretty sure im in gnome though
<holstein> OH YEHA
<holstein> deltakiwi: i think your looking for settings in the compiz manager
<holstein> viewport switcher use to be the one that did the switching be default
 * holstein got busy for a minute
<deltakiwi> holstein: oh yup.but i cant find compiz manager. not on 9.10 anyway
<holstein> you might need to add it
<holstein> the manager
<holstein> advanced desktop effect settins
<holstein> settings*
<holstein> thats what the package use to be called
 * holstein runs apt-cache
<deltakiwi> yea downloading now. thanks
<holstein> simple-ccsm - Simple Compizconfig settings manager
<holstein> i bet that would do it
<holstein> i always get the other one though
<holstein> the 'bigger' one
<holstein> anyways, good luck :)
<holstein> come to #opensourcemusicians and check out the p'cast..
<deltakiwi> holstein: cheers man will do
<Kingbuzzo> hi, I can't seem to get reaper to accept an input even though I have the connection made in qjackctl
#ubuntustudio 2010-02-16
<JonathanEllis>  Anyone know an application where I can trigger sound files by pressing keys : that is different sound files mapped to various keys?  I want to use it to play sound effects in a theatre or jingles in a radio station
<psycho_oreos> anyone using jack with audacious?
<psycho_oreos> I've been using other media players with jack and they all work fine, except for audacious, I hear this noise similar to a tv with no reception
<psycho_oreos> I'm starting to suspect its audacious jack audio output plugin that is playing up
<mikaeel> Hail friends!
<mikaeel> anybody can tell me how can I install nvidia drivers
<mikaeel> the nvidia-glx does not work
<mikaeel> and the driver that i have downloaded from nvidia's site, can't compile module for kernel
<usuario_> my usb wont mount any advise
#ubuntustudio 2010-02-17
<Kingbuzzo> ubuntu has issues with this
<holstein> - /j #opensourcemusicians *if your not already over there* :)
<paradoxuncreated> https://sourceforge.net/projects/pxu/ fixing last bugs as we spea.
<Bluelion1> hi
<Bluelion1> sprecht jemand german??
<Bluelion1> german pepole???
<lainlives> i noticed that only 'alternate' images exist, which means there is no live linux install environment?
<lainlives> oops sorry, delay on the topic D:
<tucemiux> lainlives, nope, there is no live DVD, you have to install the thing to try it out, unfortunately
<tucemiux> lainlives, you could try it out on a virtual machine
<lainlives> :\ hmm i need to find a hdd then
<tucemiux> lainlives, you dont have enough space? not even to use with a virtual machine?
<lainlives> err i dont have a hdd in my laptop
<tucemiux> so you use a laptop without a hard drive? LoL you need to get yourself a hard drive then, I suggest you try newegg.com, getting used hard drives doesnt really help
<lainlives> it does not
<lainlives> unfortunately my hdd sploded :o
<tucemiux> newegg.com
<lainlives> ive been running live distros from USB
<lainlives> blah this laptop isnt worth $60 for an hdd ill just throw it out and put it on a better machine
#ubuntustudio 2010-02-18
<lainlives> i could use my 60gb if ext maps around bad sectors
<Kingbuzzo> would sata devices interfere with pci soundcards?
<holstein> hmmm
<holstein> what sata devices?
<holstein> like a sata HD controller?
<holstein> i think that would be fine
<holstein> as long as both the sound card, and controller are supported
<holstein> might want to check interrrupt settings in the bios
<holstein> if possible
<holstein> and try and have the audio card on its own IRQ by itself
<holstein> but, that may not be necessary
<holstein> Kingbuzzo...
<Kingbuzzo> oh
<Kingbuzzo> yeah well it's an m-audio delta 44
<holstein> AFAIK thats well supported
<holstein> like the 1010lt right?
<Kingbuzzo> yeah it is
<holstein> sweet
<Kingbuzzo> but I get noise in one channel randomly
<holstein> hmmm
<holstein> what is running into the channel?
<Kingbuzzo> didn't have this problem on my last rig, but I was using an IDE HD then
<Kingbuzzo> it's the output, input is fine.
<holstein> can you get the sound to move to another channel?
<Kingbuzzo> yeah
<Kingbuzzo> it follows as long as there are two outputs
<Kingbuzzo> doesn't happen in windows, but happens in jack, oss, and alsa
<holstein> a buzz?
<Kingbuzzo> like distortion, clipping
<holstein> hmmm
<holstein> i dont have that card
<holstein> but isnt there a panel for it?
<holstein> with gain settings
<Kingbuzzo> yeah
<Kingbuzzo> it will be working fine
<holstein> i suppose youve tweaked those out pretty good then...
<holstein> hmmm
<Kingbuzzo> then all of a sudden there's a strange clipping-like sound in one of the stereo channels
<holstein> are you getting xruns?
<Kingbuzzo> however not in my onboard sound
<Kingbuzzo> sure
<Kingbuzzo> but I seem to always be getting xruns anyway
<holstein> well, i would start trouble shooting that
<holstein> i dont get any
<holstein> recording into ardour
<holstein> i get some when i try some midi synths that dont play well with jack
<holstein> but, i bet thats the noise
<holstein> if its clipping and sporatic like
<holstein> not a constant hum
<Kingbuzzo> even if it's in OSS and ALSA?
<Kingbuzzo> it will happen during basic playpack in audacious
<holstein> oh yeah
<holstein> thats strange
<holstein> kinda blows that theory then
<Kingbuzzo> a reboot solves it for a while
<holstein> hmmm
<Kingbuzzo> yeah strange stuff
<Kingbuzzo> I read that sometimes sata will interefere with the pci bus in some way
<holstein> i forget how to view interupts
<holstein> but that would be worth a look i suppose
 * holstein looks
<holstein> finally
<holstein> cat /proc/interrupts
<holstein> try running thta
<holstein> that*
<holstein> and see what all is shared with your soundcard
<Kingbuzzo> thanks
<Kingbuzzo> hm, I'm not too sure what I'm looking for
<holstein> you can pastebin it
<holstein> if you want
<Kingbuzzo> http://pastebin.com/d74af727f
<Kingbuzzo> ICE1712 should be it
<holstein> yeah
<holstein> i was goinf to say
<holstein> i think thats it too
<holstein> going*
<holstein> yeah, all by itself like it should be
<holstein> hmmm
<holstein> im having a hard time thinking what would cause that in both jack, and like pulse too
<holstein> alsa/oss
<holstein> well, the mailing list is very active
<holstein> if nobody pipes up here in a bit
<holstein> with a better idea
<Kingbuzzo> well thanks for helping. I might try at linux musicians
<holstein> also
<holstein> #opensourcemusicians
<Kingbuzzo> good call
<sysdoc> Kingbuzzo, U having trouble with an ICE 1712???
<sysdoc> LMAO!
<Kingbuzzo> :o
<sysdoc> What kernel are you running?
<sysdoc> uname -r
<Kingbuzzo> 2.6.31.12-jen93-rt
<sysdoc> U still in OSM?
<falco7> woah lots of updates
<AmokPaule> Hello, can someone recommend me a good model animation software besides blender?
<lainlives> im not sure if there really are anymore free ones
<AmokPaule> kk
<lainlives> good ones anyway
<lainlives> Ubuntu Studio fails whilst installing software packages and GRUB
<jussi01> lainlives: please file a bug
<tenach> Hello!  I have a friend who has started using Ubuntu Studio, coming from Windows.  I have set him up with Blender, but he is rather confused with it.  Does it (Blender) support orthographic extrusion and/or spline-based modelling, similar to Lightwave?
<tucemiux> This is the documentation I was able to dig up for blender: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuStudio/Graphics/Blender
<AmokPaule> Hello, i have a video grabber here to capture vhs videos on my pc, is there any other software then virtual dub around i can use?
<tucemiux> have you tried kino?
<AmokPaule> Not yet, can i also save the file while capturing into diffrent formats there?
<tucemiux> AmokPaule, once you have it set up and you save it, I suppose you can change the format to whatever you want
<tucemiux> AmokPaule, the trick is configuring it so that you can view and record your video
<tucemiux> maybe this site will be of help: http://robfisher.net/linux/video/kino.html
<AmokPaule> ok amyn thanks :)
<AmokPaule> *many
#ubuntustudio 2010-02-19
<jmmmp> Hi. I'm not using ubuntustudio, but had a question about audio. Somehow I managed to make my headset mic sound distorted (as if too amplified), but my builtin mic sounds ok. Do you know how to reset audio to factory settings? ibm thinkpad, jaunty, alsa
<chiiiiiz_88> HI!
<chiiiiiz_88> I have the linux-rt installed, Qjackctl configured, my M-Audio 1010LT soundcard installed.. and still the latency is higher than 30 ms..
<chiiiiiz_88> How can I reduce the latency?
<lorenzosu> hi chiiiiiz_88 have in qjackctl check the settings?
<chiiiiiz_88> yes, that is what I mean with "Qjackctl configured" according to the tuto in www.linuxmao.org
<chiiiiiz_88> the PC is a Celeron 3.06 GHz, with 3 Gb DDR2... plus a 5 Gb swap partition... and the main HD is a SCSI 15000 rpm...
<lorenzosu> chiiiiiz_88, sounds quite powerful
<chiiiiiz_88> that is what I thought.. but still...
<lorenzosu> chiiiiiz_88, Not sure.. maybe the sound card
<chiiiiiz_88> the sound card is given for 3.5 ms latency...
#ubuntustudio 2010-02-20
<methods2> can i get the nice kernel that allows my multimedia apps more free access without installing the entire studio desktop ?
#ubuntustudio 2010-02-21
<rvchila> morning!
<paradoxuncreated> Heya, routing alsa to jack, hopefully to expose an interface, I can route in jack, anyone know? I already tried this: http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php/Jack_%28plugin%29 that doesn't seem to do anything.
<holstein> hey paradoxuncreated
<holstein> i seem to be able to get everything i need routed to jack using the GUI
<paradoxuncreated> ullo
<holstein> qjackclt
<paradoxuncreated> ok
<holstein> or whatever
<holstein> i did use netjack for a bit
<paradoxuncreated> how did you get the alsa sound, into jack?
<paradoxuncreated> I want to do system wide EQ through jack.
<holstein> but i was still able to use the connection bay from qjackctl
<holstein> hmm
<holstein> i dont remember that being an issue
<holstein> i was mostly using jack aware synths, or line in/out from my firepod
<paradoxuncreated> I need for instance, "alsa" ports.
<paradoxuncreated> oh yeah, I am using a firewire device too.
<holstein> what are you trying to route?
<paradoxuncreated> regular alsa audio.
<holstein> with alsa?
<holstein> a media player?
<paradoxuncreated> So that non-jack applications are routed into jack.
<paradoxuncreated> (alsa)
<holstein> well, that would be handy
<paradoxuncreated> hehe
<holstein> ive never needed to work that out though
<holstein> maybe somebody will know here in a bit :)
<paradoxuncreated> I hope it will be me.
<Draggin> Good evening... I'm wondering if someone can point me in the right direction... I wish to know which files to edit, where to start looking, etc. if you want a basic Linux system to automatically start up X and GDM upon boot.  Mine does this, of course, being US 9.10, but I have uninstalled GDM to replace with GDM 2.2 (legacy) in order to have the old-look login screens
<Draggin> Now, when I boot up, I get a message saying that X is already running - do I want to start it on another screen...
<Draggin> How can I fix this?
#ubuntustudio 2011-02-14
<robertzaccour>  whats the difference between low latency and realtime kernel? which would be better to pick for audio/video editing? should I choose both?
<holstein> robertzaccour: what OS are you using?
<holstein> 10.04?
<holstein> 10.10?
<ailo> robertzaccour: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuStudio/RealTimeKernel
<holstein> i usually suggest using the -generic one
<robertzaccour> holstein, Ubuntu
<holstein> and *if* you need lower latency
<holstein> move on to the -lowlatency
<holstein> and if thats not working for your needs for some reason
<holstein> try the -realtime one
<holstein> robertzaccour: what version of ubuntu
<holstein> the generic kernel is getting better and better
<robertzaccour> holstein 10.10 64 bit
<holstein> each release :)
<holstein> IF you're not doing real time effects processing
<holstein> OR using a software synthesizer live
<robertzaccour> would realtime kernel be best overall?
<holstein> you wont really take advantage of what a lower latency kernel will provide
<robertzaccour> in the past i've had audio/video sync issues and a bit of lag
<holstein> robertzaccour: generic would be best overall
<holstein> for your machine in general
<robertzaccour> holstein, generic seems to be a problem from my experience
<ailo> Consider the realtime kernel experiemental, and should only be used if nothing else works
<holstein> robertzaccour: where is the 'lag' ?
<robertzaccour> holstein, a little bit in video screen capture with webcam open, especially with normal effects on
<holstein> right
<holstein> robertzaccour: that shouldnt matter
<robertzaccour> holstein, i just need to know which kernel would most likely fix my problem here
<holstein> you'll fire up whatever you want to use
<holstein> and it will create a file
<holstein> with audio and video
<robertzaccour> but which kernel will most likely fix my sync issues here?
<holstein> and if it takes 2ms to grab that data and write it
<robertzaccour> realtime? low-latency?
<holstein> you wont know the difference
<holstein> between 2 and 60ms
<holstein> robertzaccour: i would say the proper software will fix the sync
<ailo> robertzaccour: What program are you using? Do you know what is causing the sync issues?
<holstein> not the kernel
<holstein> robertzaccour: are you using JACK ?
<robertzaccour> ailo, I have cheese open while using gtk-recordMyDesktop
<robertzaccour> holstein, never used jack
<holstein> yeah, chees is not going to do it
<holstein> cheese is for kids i think
<holstein> not for what you're looking for
<robertzaccour> holstein, would one of these kernels possibly fix it?
<holstein> nope
<robertzaccour> holstein, so no chance
<holstein> feel free to test it
<holstein> but, if you think you need lower latency
<holstein> you should be using JACK
<holstein> to fully utilize that
<robertzaccour> what does jack do?
<holstein> quite a bit
<holstein> allows interconnectivity for one thing
<holstein> robertzaccour: let me give you a scenario
<holstein> i have a stereo audio track
<holstein> and i want to add a track to it
<holstein> the musician is listening along to the stereo track
<holstein> and playing along
<holstein> the time it takes the computer to create that sound
<holstein> lets say
<holstein> that 20ms
<holstein> THEN the time it takes the computer to record the new audio
<holstein> thats going to be 20ms as well
<robertzaccour> my issue is when recording my desktop with cheese and audio recorded after about 4 minuts the audio and video go out of sync and it gets worse the longer the recording
<holstein> thats means the new audio COULD be 20ms later
<holstein> or 40ms later
<holstein> this will happen immediately
<holstein> and not after 4 minutes
<holstein> you dont have latency issues
<holstein> you have cheese issues
<holstein> record my desktop is JACK capable
<robertzaccour> holstein, so what do you recommend?
<holstein> and VLC is the tool to use for the cam
<robertzaccour> holstein, so you recommend vlc instead of cheese?
<holstein> even using VLC for your needs now might work
<robertzaccour> so cheese is the problem?
<holstein> its an issue of frame rates too i think
<holstein> robertzaccour: well, im speculating
<robertzaccour> 30fps
<holstein> but cheese is not a professional tool
<robertzaccour> thanks i will try vlc
<holstein> doesnt claim to be
<robertzaccour> seems almost all the buntu users use cheese though haha
<holstein> you can mess around with the rates at which the audio and video are 'grabbed'
<robertzaccour> holstein, whats a "professional" webcam application? anything of logitech software quality?
<holstein> in theory
<ailo> robertzaccour: Doesn't seem like you need lower latency anyway, so I would stick to the -generic kernel.
<holstein> the video writes a little more or less data
<holstein> and they get out of sync
<ailo> May be that -lowlatency can be more reliable.
<ailo> But -lowlatency will not fix sync issues.
<robertzaccour> oh ok
<holstein> im not sure about 'logitech software'
<holstein> i might look into vitrualdub
<holstein> pitivi
<holstein> one of the big video programs in linux
<robertzaccour> pitivi opens the webcams too?
 * holstein shrugs
<holstein> VLC does
<holstein> i used to have sync issues when i was trying to copy some things from VHS to DVD
<holstein> back on windows
<holstein> virtualdub is what i ended up using
<holstein> stayed in sync better
<holstein> not sure why
<holstein> when i was googling around back then
<holstein> i found this to be a common problem
<holstein> i read that major networks pay to have things synced up afterwards
<holstein> in a lot of cases
<robertzaccour> what did you do with virtualdub?
<holstein> and i have seen out of sync
<holstein> on TV
<robertzaccour> oh ok
<holstein> robertzaccour: i grabbed some VHS's
<holstein> with vitualdub
<holstein> virtualdub*
<robertzaccour> i see
<holstein> test what you want kernel-wise
<robertzaccour> besides vlc what else is good for webcam display?
<holstein> but thats not the issue
<holstein> im not sure
<holstein> i mostly focus on audio
<robertzaccour> and not guvcview thats worse than cheese haha
<holstein> you can try cheese and mess around with the frame rates
<holstein> and the bit rates of the audio
<holstein> fiddly though
<robertzaccour> whoa holy crap my screencasting is crippled with normal compiz on
<holstein> i bet
<robertzaccour> in windows screencasting was perfect, full aero and all
<holstein> ive been fine with recordmydesktop-gtk
<robertzaccour> and canonical is basing their next UI on compiz what a joke imo lol
<holstein> nope
<robertzaccour> holstein, with compiz on?
<holstein> its unity
<robertzaccour> i know
<robertzaccour> unity is built on compiz right?
<holstein> with a 2d version now
<robertzaccour> but there's also 2D unity
<robertzaccour> yeah
<holstein> i think that was a good call
<robertzaccour> if i use untiy it will be 2d
<robertzaccour> they're not doin the 3d unity? good whew
<holstein> i dont remember if i had compiz on or not
<holstein> with recordmydesktop
<holstein> i dont remember it being an issue
<holstein> so it was probably on
<holstein> you can always dual boot
<holstein> or run one or the other in virtualbox
<holstein> although, the pro audio software really doesnt work well in VM
<robertzaccour> i'm recording with vlc open instead of cheese now
<robertzaccour> not much luck with cheese and guvcview
<robertzaccour> I'm gonna install Xubuntu because Xfce themes better than Gnome from my experience
<robertzaccour> would prefer gnome if it weren't for compiz issues with screen capturing
<holstein> just install XFCE
<robertzaccour> I wonder if using compositor in Xfce will mess stuff up
<holstein> should
<holstein> probably more relating to your graphics card/drivers
<holstein> than compiz
<robertzaccour> holstein, I like the matching load up screen though, and don't wanna spend a lot of time deleting stuff I don't need
<holstein> you can sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<robertzaccour> holstein, but compiz makes it a lot worse than when turned off
<holstein> and choose between them
<holstein> gnome or XFCE
<holstein> at login
<robertzaccour> holstein, how do i get the load up screen for xubuntu?
<holstein> OR just sudo apt-get install xfce
<holstein> this talks about that
<holstein> http://tuxicity.wordpress.com/2007/01/30/howto-switch-from-ubuntu-to-kubuntu-or-xubuntu-or-edubuntu-or-vice-versa-610-edgy/
<holstein> at the bottom
<holstein> sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm
<holstein> i usually just roll with gdm
<robertzaccour> back
<robertzaccour> talkin to yall while i test my stuff here
<robertzaccour> saying what i type to very sync quality
<holstein> i see
<robertzaccour> i wish screencasting was as smooth in linux as windows
<robertzaccour> i also wish for the official yahoo messenger haha
<holstein> http://wootangent.net/category/music/tutorials/
<holstein> here is a friends site
<robertzaccour> oh btw vlc webcam display messes up gtk-recordMyDesktop
<holstein> with a bunch of nice screencasts
<holstein> you want to elaborate on 'messes up' ?
<robertzaccour> it doesn't encode after and refuses to close until i xkill it and then i have to log out and back in to restore the theme
<robertzaccour> the encode process sticks at 0. it freezes
<holstein> robertzaccour: lets start at the beginning
<holstein> what are you trying to do?
<robertzaccour> oh nothin just testing out my recording
<holstein> im not clear on what you need the webcam for
<robertzaccour> holstein, recording
<holstein> right
<holstein> recording what?
<holstein> recordmydesktop does audio
<holstein> and the desktop
<robertzaccour> yep
<robertzaccour> and my open webcam
<holstein> so im not clear on what you need VLC for?
<holstein> or cheese
<robertzaccour> i don't
<robertzaccour> it messes up recordmydesktop
<holstein> right
<robertzaccour> testing out cheese w/o compiz
<holstein> but why is it open
<holstein> at all?
<robertzaccour> to record me haha
<holstein> in what capacity?
<holstein> im not clear?
<holstein> on what the goal is
<holstein> IF you want the webcam
<holstein> and audio
<holstein> use VLC
<holstein> alone
<robertzaccour> i don't know yet, just want it to work for now
<robertzaccour> but i like the destkop being in there also
<holstein> like or need?
<holstein> or want?
<holstein> and in what capacity
<holstein> im just suggesting that you might not be using te proper tools
<holstein> to get the best results
<holstein> IF we can get a handle on what you want to do
<holstein> you should be able to have cheese open
<robertzaccour> I'm thinking about uploading gameplay from my dazzle capture device of my online game play of smackdown vs raw 2011 and also incorporate myself and what I'm doing online also
<holstein> streaming your image on the screen
<holstein> and capture the whole she-bang
<holstein> with record my desktop
<robertzaccour> thats what i'm doing
<robertzaccour> testing out sync of audio/video
<holstein> right
<holstein> you'll need to fiddle with the quality settings
<holstein> thats not what cheese is for
<holstein> realtime display of the webcam
<holstein> thats what you need
<holstein> something that is just 'showing' the webcam
<holstein> on the screen
<robertzaccour> i got cheese open and the desktop recording it while open and recording audo also
<holstein> something you can control the quality of
<robertzaccour> what do you mean realtime display of webcam?
<holstein> OK...
<robertzaccour> i control the quality of recordmydesktop
<holstein> when you hit the record button
<holstein> on recordmydesktop
<robertzaccour> and cheese and recordmydesktop automatically render in 720p
<holstein> its recording what you say
<holstein> thats pretty fast
<holstein> pretty good
<holstein> and the desktop too
<robertzaccour> as long as compiz is shut off haha
<holstein> that'll be pretty much right on
<holstein> BUT
<holstein> cheese
<holstein> its roll is not for that
<robertzaccour> hopefully the audio and video stay in sync
<holstein> its made for another task
<holstein> SO
<robertzaccour> what application would you recommend?
<holstein> its showing your imamage on the screen
<holstein> whenever it wants to
<holstein> late or whatever
<robertzaccour> no its realtime
<holstein> with no regard for sync
<holstein> if it were
<holstein> we would not have this issue
<holstein> and, its not what you need anyways
<holstein> you're not using cheese for anything
<robertzaccour> what do i need?
<holstein> other than just showing you're head on the screen
<holstein> let me look a bit
<holstein> robertzaccour: this is do-able
<holstein> i tell people all the time
<holstein> in linux the answer is almost always yes
<holstein> you'll just need to look around a bit more
<holstein> and aks questions
<holstein> theres not a 'microsoft' or another commercial entity
<holstein> interested it you making sure you find the software
<holstein> just you
<holstein> and me
<holstein> and some other folks
<robertzaccour> i know it worked perfectly in camtasia studio in windows, but that switch would be a stretch i'd rather now
<robertzaccour> ubuntu is much more simple than windows for me
<robertzaccour> for the most part
<holstein> this is the kind of thing that gets fiddly
<holstein> you can try 'camtasia' in wine
<robertzaccour> holstein, you think that would work?
<robertzaccour> its a big application
<holstein> doesnt matter
<holstein> have you checked winehq?
<robertzaccour> not yet
<holstein> http://appdb.winehq.org/
<holstein> sounds to me like you might just be missing a function
<holstein> of that software
<holstein> might have to decide what you need
<holstein> and go from there
<holstein> sounds like you're just trying to emulate that software
<holstein> thats not going to happen
<holstein> IF you need to capture the screen, that can happen
<holstein> screen and video can happen
<holstein> screen and audio
<robertzaccour> http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=application&iId=7983 doesn't say much
<holstein> might just be something no one has thought of
<holstein> i know im having a hard time realizing what the need for that is
<holstein> BUT you could probably bring it up somewhere
<holstein> and get someone interested in wrting it
<holstein> if you need it, im sure someone else might
<holstein> nothing is impossible
<robertzaccour> would an application need development to work in wine?
<holstein> robertzaccour: gives it a 'garbage' rating
<robertzaccour> who does?
<holstein> winehq
<holstein> im not suggesting you try and 'fix' that software
<holstein> that wont happen
<holstein> you can write something from scratch though
<holstein> robertzaccour: what machine are you on?
<holstein> what specs?
<robertzaccour> emachines e527-2537
<robertzaccour> 2gb ddr3 ram 2.2 Ghz single core 64 bit
<holstein> should be fine
<holstein> recordmydesktop and compiz are working fine for me
<holstein> what nvidia driver are you using?
<robertzaccour> i don't have nvidia
<holstein> ok
<holstein> what graphics card do you have?
<holstein> and what driver are you using?
<holstein> sometimes the proprietary ones have better support for certain things
<holstein> compiz and whatnot
<holstein> on a machine of those specs
<holstein> the DE isnt going to help
<holstein> its going to be driver support
<holstein> thats plenty to push compiz and whatever else
<holstein> along with gnome
<robertzaccour> oh ok
<robertzaccour> i might wanna do something similar to what osgui does on youtube
<holstein> osgui is?
<holstein> robertzaccour: you going to be here for a minute?
<holstein> i'll just try what you are trying here
<holstein> and see if it works...
<robertzaccour> ok screencasting works great now :)
<robertzaccour> just not with compiz on
<robertzaccour> ohh ok
<holstein> yeah, see
<holstein> i have lag already
<holstein> just opening cheese
<holstein> cheese is late
<holstein> VLC is late too
<holstein> robertzaccour: yeah, we need a simpler tool
<holstein> for this purpose
<holstein> something that will get the webcam to the desktop faster
<holstein> thats where the breakdown is for me
<robertzaccour> its like a quarter second
<holstein> yup
<robertzaccour> or you can record the audio separately and sync it in pitivi or kdenlive maybe
<holstein> i mean, its a webcam
<holstein> its not really supposed to do that
<robertzaccour> i think it depends on your hardware
<holstein> robertzaccour: thats do-able maybe
<holstein> sync later
<robertzaccour> osgui and others on youtube use cheese and its fine for them
<holstein> and osgui is??
<holstein> robertzaccour: ask about the hardware
<holstein> maybe its not a cheesy webcam like i hav
<holstein> e
<holstein> cheese *is* overkill for this though
<robertzaccour> i have a 720p webcam its logitech
<robertzaccour> cost only like 34 bucks
<holstein> you just want your head in a box
<holstein> robertzaccour: doesnt matter
<holstein> matters more about driver support in linux really
<holstein> and quality second
<robertzaccour> yeah driver support really sucks in Linux, even though I prefer Linux as an OS
<holstein> better than windows
<holstein> or osx
<robertzaccour> but you have to be real choosy before you buy
<holstein> the linux kernel supports an amazing number of devices out-of-the-box
<robertzaccour> actually windows has the best driver support because they are tailored for windows from the start
<robertzaccour> yes true
<holstein> nah
<robertzaccour> from my experience
<holstein> windows doesnt support any devices really
<holstein> the vendors are given the tools and permission to write drivers
<robertzaccour> preinstalled i meant
<holstein> but they are not inculded in windows
<robertzaccour> yes true
<holstein> almost nothing is supported by windows
<holstein> OSX is worse ;)
<holstein> they are all getting better all the time though
<holstein> as they should
<holstein> robertzaccour: if you have friends that you can aks
<holstein> that are doing exaclty what you are doing
<holstein> i say ask them how
<holstein> i think cheese is overkill
<robertzaccour> people's computers ahve to work the way they want them to. whether its the vendors decision to support Linux and its outside their control, it doesn't matter who's fault it is all that matters is that stuff works the way its intended
<holstein> and i dont know what to suggest
<robertzaccour> cheese is the best option that i know of
<holstein> and im not going to be motivated to find it
<holstein> robertzaccour: its not a matter fault
<holstein> im allowed to write my own drivers
<holstein> if i know how
<holstein> and choose to learn
<holstein> in windows, i might not be given that same luxury
<robertzaccour> i don't wanna do configuring haha i want everything to work automatically :)
<holstein> anyways, this is not a 'coke' 'pepsi' battle
<robertzaccour> true
<holstein> i've already drank the kool-aid ;)
<holstein> and ive installed both OS's
<robertzaccour> i get the cheap drinks haha
<holstein> recently
<robertzaccour> the $4 24 pack of can sodas
<holstein> and i can tell you which has better support out of the box
<holstein> and which i preffer
<holstein> and why
<holstein> robertzaccour: also, this issue you're experiencin
<holstein> g
<holstein> is not really an ubuntustudio specific one
<holstein> SO
<robertzaccour> for me Ubuntu is easier than windows, mainly because of smaller footprint of apps and how fast and easy it is to install/uninstall
<holstein> you might want to ask around in #ubuntu-beginners
<robertzaccour> its nice to not have to go to a website to get software
<holstein> i know #ubuntu is a mess usually
<robertzaccour> for me its the easiest to use OS right now
<holstein> BUT, messing with kernels and DE's
<holstein> not going to be the answer
<robertzaccour> oh and mac driver support does suck, they only support apple computers haha
<holstein> well, the hardware is crossing over more and more
<holstein> since the intel procs
<holstein> but still, a gernerally smaller base of hardware to support
<robertzaccour> apple computers and mac os x are pretty, but there isn't any more functionality than in any other OS
<robertzaccour> actually less if you count hardware lol
<holstein> hehe
<holstein> nice price point
<robertzaccour> i don't wanna pay $3000 for one though
<holstein> 30 bucks i paid for snow leopard
<holstein> i installed it on the macbook i paid nothing for :)
<robertzaccour> i found this this theme on xfce look. recken it would work in gnome also? http://xfce-look.org/content/show.php/Industrial+green+black+?content=91636
<robertzaccour> i know camtasia studio had a built in webcam display.
<robertzaccour> also what was cool was you didn't see it while recording, but after the recording
<holstein> right
<holstein> we dont have anything like that
<holstein> AFAIK
<holstein> til now
<holstein> i had never heard of anyone interested in having it
<holstein> thats why
<robertzaccour> linux users on youtube do this all the time
<holstein> email them
<holstein> and ask
<robertzaccour> i did
<robertzaccour> they just use recordmydesktop and edit in kdenlive mostly
<holstein> you can get a theme like that from gnome look
<holstein> i saw screenshots
<holstein> from a user in #ubuntu-beginners
<holstein> robertzaccour: maybe they sync the audio afterward then?
<robertzaccour> doesn't G2x work in gnome though?
<robertzaccour> i meant GTX 2.x
<holstein> or the webcam displays more in realtime on their systems
<robertzaccour> no mostly just record
<holstein> for some reason
<robertzaccour> they probably have a lot of ram, good graphics card, and good processor
<holstein> nah
<holstein> thats not the issue
<robertzaccour> a lot of them have like 16 GB ram
<holstein> * not the issue
<holstein> you got plenty of pep
<robertzaccour> mine video is only about 1/4 second behind the audio. barely noticeable
<robertzaccour> on my last laptop the sync would run away
<robertzaccour> and get worse more behind as time went on
<holstein> too many variables though
<robertzaccour> yeah
<holstein> to draw a comparison
<holstein> based on system specs
<robertzaccour> good hardware is most likely the secret
<holstein> well, it wont hurt
<holstein> but you got plenty to do what you're trying to do
<holstein> ive had JACK running on a p3 with 256 of ram
<holstein> at some pretty riduculous latency settings
<holstein> from a live CD
<robertzaccour> i wanna record my online gameplay on smackdown vs raw 2011 and also talk about the game stuff
<holstein> robertzaccour: you can do that
<robertzaccour> you have linux on your ps3?
<holstein> i dont need to see you talk about it
<robertzaccour> it only allows up to 1/4 gig ram on those things
<holstein> i would argue its distracting anyways
<robertzaccour> and is very slow
<holstein> i dont have a PS3
<holstein> i was talking about an older pIII
<holstein> 500mhz
<robertzaccour> i dunno i think the webcam makes it more interactive
<robertzaccour> oh ok haha
<holstein> takes up some screen space
<robertzaccour> i was thinkin you haven't updated your ps3 in 2 years haha
<robertzaccour> they dropped linux support
<holstein> i dont need to see and hear you
<robertzaccour> it was shitty support anyways
<holstein> i would argue its not needed
<holstein> robertzaccour: yeah, i heard it was dropped
<robertzaccour> some would say it takes up space, and some would say it makes it more interactive
<robertzaccour> it was
<holstein> sure
<robertzaccour> wasn't worth bothering with anyways
<robertzaccour> 256 mb ram is a joke
<holstein> i would say, you *should* be able to do it
<holstein> but, i would choose not to personally
<holstein> for the screen space
<holstein> BUT, ive seen a couple like that
<holstein> with the guy down in the corner
<holstein> i thought it was unecessary
<robertzaccour> i got mine in the lower right corner. not much space at all but i see what you mean
<holstein> you could do this with JACK though
<holstein> in theory
<holstein> and get it all synced up
<holstein> you'd have to ask a video guy though
<holstein> anyways.. BIAB
<robertzaccour> wanna see this theme in action?
<robertzaccour> man i see firefox implements theme better than chromium
<robertzaccour> goin back to firefox i guess
<robertzaccour> ok
<S2Do> Hi there. I've just found out about Gnome 3 and ubuntu unity... is ubuntu studio planning to move to one of thease?
<ailo_at> s2Do: UbuntuStudio will use gnome. Don't think Gnome 3 will be ready in time for Natty at least
<ailo_at> S2Do *
<ailo_at> Wow. Just saw that gnome 3 has a new website. http://www.gnome3.org/
<S2Do> Well, I would be concern about having gnome3 in ubuntu studio 'cause that would use more computer resources
<S2Do> hope they stick with the current version as it is reasonably stable. I'm running maverik (wich I love!) on my desktop and laptop. My laptop is a thinkpad x31 (2003) and it runs and smoothly :)
<holstein> unity might be lighter than gnome
<holstein> we were talking about xfce and lxde though
<holstein> we'll see :)
<S2Do> Those two sound reasonable
<S2Do> I just found uneccesary the use of flashy interfaces for a computer studio and would rather save that power for audio recording
<holstein> well, one thing is for sure
<holstein> you cant please everyone
<holstein> i figure some confortalbe middle ground for the default install is cool
<holstein> something easy to maintain
<holstein> thats not totally different from default buntu
<holstein> and the end-user can choose to run fluxbox or openbox or whatever
<holstein> i mean, we got crazy fast machines now
<holstein> mutiple cores and GPU's just sitting there
<holstein> might as well use em if you got em :)
<S2Do> I agree :)
<S2Do> I wonder, is there a public place to talk about this decisions, what packages to include, etc. I mean, a place where the end users can vote for certain features.
<holstein> S2Do: in ubuntustudio?
<holstein> you can /j #ubuntustudio-devel
<holstein> and join the mailing lists
<ailo_at> S2Do: Most packages come directly from Debian, but about deciding on the Desktop, as holstein says..
<ailo_at> Or, deciding on what packages to include in the standard Ubuntu installation, of course
<holstein> we (US) have to follow certain guidelines
<ailo_at> Ubuntustudio*, I mean
<holstein> we cant really add packages like you're suggesting
<holstein> willy nilly
<holstein> we have to follow proper protocols
<holstein> to get things in the main repos
<holstein> and install them default
<holstein> and for good reason i think
<holstein> BUT, ppa's are commonly used for adding custom versions or new packages
<holstein> i think the PPA system is great
<S2Do> I undesrta
<S2Do> I understand. I'm just knew to ubuntu studio and I'm curious how it all works behind the scenes. I will join the ubuntu-studio-devel mailing list
<holstein> S2Do: that doesnt mean you cant have some say-so
<S2Do> I meant new
<holstein> you are more than welcome over in #ubuntustudio-devel
<holstein> if you can hang over there for a bit
<holstein> you'll see how it goes
<S2Do> yeah I'll give it a try :)
<S2Do> I've being a ubuntu user for some years but I just made the switch tu US a few months a go and I'm loving it
<holstein> cool
<S2Do> I guess am looking for a way to make a contribution
<holstein> glad to hear 10.10 is working for you
<holstein> what hardware are you using?
<holstein> audio interface?
<S2Do> I'm using a cakewalk UA25ex
<holstein> cool
<holstein> those look nice
<holstein> you like th pre's ?
<holstein> the*
<holstein> xyclo_: ping
<holstein> i have news
<holstein> if you're on the yoshimi list, im sure you saw it
<AutoStatic> Cool device S2Do
<holstein> BUT that verion is just not going to work
<holstein> AutoStatic: o/
<AutoStatic> Decent piece of equipment
<holstein> AutoStatic: your PPA saved the day again
<holstein> xyclo_: the version in AutoStatic 's PPA will work fine for 32bit machines
<S2Do> AutoStatic: I made this decision base on your post in the forums :)
<S2Do> The device is nice indeed and works right out of the box
<ailo_at> I'm still wondering about usb standard compliancy. What's the highest settings you guys can use? 96kHz/24bit?
<AutoStatic> The latter yes
<holstein> yeah
<holstein> 24/96 on the firepod
<holstein> i use 24/44.1 usually though
<AutoStatic> But then you can only either use playback or capture, not both, so no full duplex
<S2Do> first a bought the early version, second hand, but had some noise problems. Then I found out it was sort of a defective design and it was solved in the new version. So I went for it :)
<ailo_at> holstein: Yeah, but that
<ailo_at> that's firewire.
<AutoStatic> S2Do: I have zero issues with that noise problem
<AutoStatic> I have the old one
<ailo_at> I read about M-audio's Fasttrack pro
<AutoStatic> Read about the noise problems somewhere too but I don't think it's a big issue
<ailo_at> holstein: usb devices hardly have any drivers, from what I know, aside from standard usb drivers
<xyclo_> holstein,
<S2Do> Autostatic, It only happens with certain machines. It work flawlessly on my old laptop, but not in my iMac (main computer) :(
<ailo_at> AutoStatic: It was this line that caught my attention "Class compliancy supports 16-bit/48kHz 2 x 4 operation on OS X 10.3.9 and higher. Driver installation required to access more I/O.", when reading about Fast Track Pro
<xyclo_> holstein: I saw, but not on the list. I'll stick to autostatic's v
<AutoStatic> ailo_at: didn't we talk about that earlier?
<S2Do> Autostatic, it's something related to ground-loops
<xyclo_> yoshimi developers seem quite frustrated with the problem of v 0.60 on 64bit machines running 32bit systems
<ailo_at> AutoStatic: I guess so :)
<holstein> xyclo_: i think its 32bit installs in general
<xyclo_> hm
<xyclo_> ok
<AutoStatic> S2Do: ah ground loops! I sue had some issues with that
<holstein> i have the issue on both all my 32bit installs
<holstein> regaurdless of chip
<xyclo_> I think I will switch to 64 bit soon anyway
<holstein> lol
<holstein> both all ;)
<xyclo_> no problems on that one, right?
<holstein> just all my installs*
<AutoStatic> "Driver installation required to access more I/O" You could interpret that in different ways
<holstein> xyclo_: different problems
<xyclo_> of course
<holstein> i cant get lightscribe in 32bit
<holstein> i cant get lightscribe in 64bit*
<holstein> other than that, 64 is working great for me
<ailo_at> AutoStatic: Well, I was most concerned with 16 bit. And it seems like very few, or no devices support that many channels.
<S2Do> Autostatic, well the new version has a switch to get rid of that but I hadn't use it as it worked out of the box. Maybe I had a defective unit.
<ailo_at> By "that many channels" I mean, something like 8 I/O
<holstein> the firepod is so reasonably priced
<holstein> used too
<holstein> and out of the box
<ailo_at> Anyway, it would be nice to confirm that you guys actually get 24 bit operation. How do you tell?
<holstein> hell, the saphire pro40 is cheap too
<holstein> more bang for the buck than the firepod
<holstein> IF you can go firewire
<AutoStatic> ailo_at: I can use my UA25 at 96Khz 24bits
<AutoStatic> But only to record or to capture, not full duplex
<holstein> ua25 is tiny too
<ailo_at> AutoStatic: The device sets the I/O automatically when you use those settings?
<holstein> looks sturdy
 * ailo_at should get a device and find out for myself :)
<holstein> AutoStatic: whats up with that comp/limit ?
<holstein> is that on the pre's
<holstein> on the way in?
<AutoStatic> ailo_at: No you have to select it with a dipswitch on the back opf the unit
<holstein> AutoStatic or S2Do ^^
<AutoStatic> holstein: that's  a UA25EX feature ;)
<holstein> i have comp on a preamp here
<holstein> i think its handy to have a little hardware comp on the way in to the box
<xyclo> true about hardware comp on the pre
<xyclo> Has anybody tried the dbx preamp with comp and spdif?
<xyclo> 376 I think...
<xyclo> I am so curious about it
<holstein> http://www.sweetwater.com/store/detail/376/?gclid=COyWk5_2h6cCFUeW7QodLlPUdg
<xyclo> right, that one
<xyclo> I need to go listen to it :)
<holstein> looks cool
<holstein> who knows
<holstein> i have http://www.sweetwater.com/store/detail/Eureka
<holstein> i like it
<xyclo> The 386 seems cool too
<xyclo> The Eureka! nice
<xyclo> I think on the 376 you pay a fee for the spdif  out
<xyclo> The Eureka seems like a better strip though
<S2Do> holstein, it has two type of compression; one for short attack (suitable for vocals) and one for long attack, suitable for instruments.
<xyclo> nice
<xyclo> hw tends to be one trick pony, so versatility is great
<holstein> alright, gotta run... BBL
<S2Do> holstain, I tried the second type once but I'd rather add that later in the mix.
<holstein> S2Do: yeah, thats the thing, you get stuck with it :/
<holstein> anyways... o/
#ubuntustudio 2011-02-15
<virtu> hi
<ScottL> hi virtu
#ubuntustudio 2011-02-16
<dostumai> \o
<dostumai> I'm having issues burning a DVD...
#ubuntustudio 2011-02-17
<S2Do> Hi all! Is it possible to install LXDE as the default DE from installation, bypassing gnome?
<damo22> anyone use 003 with protools here?
<ailo_at> S2Do: Can't remember the options you have when choosing advanced mode when installing. You can always install it afterwards otherwise.
<shanttu> Evening folks. I upgraded to ubuntu studio from maverick using the instructions from https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Ubuntu%20Studio%20Upgrade%20from%20Ubuntu
<shanttu> full upgrade
<shanttu> I noticed that sound distorts. I tried using jack and basic alsa and the result is the same
<shanttu> Have anyone else experienced this behaviour?
<ailo_at> shanttu: What kind of audio device are you using?
<shanttu> ailo_at I have a good old  Emagic Emi 2 6 usb sound card
<shanttu> The distortion is so tiny that I notice it only when using headphones
<ailo_at> shanttu: Sounds like it has something to do with the audio device. Samplerate?
<shanttu> ailo_at i have tried both 44100 and 48000
<ailo_at> shanttu: It always worked fine before?
<shanttu> It did. I find it very strange.
<ailo_at> shanttu: Reading about the device. Did you ever need to set it using modules.conf?
<shanttu> ailo_at: only when trying to set as a default card
<ailo_at> I never heard of distorted sound because of UbuntuStudio, so I would guess it is somehow related to the device. Usb is only partly supported as you may know, cause there aren't drivers for that many cards.
<ailo_at> But it is interesting that there was a change after your upgrade
<ailo_at> shanttu: Can you double check on another system?
<shanttu> With the device? I can try it on my netbook
<shanttu> ailo_at: I find the sound softer when using netbook.
<shanttu> The difference is very very small, but it does exist
<shanttu> 10.10 desktop edition on netbook
<ailo_at> shantu: Are you using the device on Laptop usually?
<ailo_at> Laptops will cause ground noise often, if you have the power cable plugged in
<ClickClack> i think it is only a problem if the ground cable is connected ;-)
<shanttu> Yes laptop only
<shanttu> Different usb-ports tested.
<ClickClack> di-box??
<shanttu> nope, 6 rca out, 2 in and a separate headphone out
<ailo_at> shanttu: Did you try without the powercable?
<shanttu> I do not have the power cord to the card at all. Ran laptop on battery without difference
<shanttu> This laptop has dual boot with xp. This problem does not exist when trying on xp. Mysterious
<ailo_at> shanttu: http://xiphmont.livejournal.com/46858.html
<ailo_at> Don't know if that's relevant
<shanttu> Definitely worth checking out. I have seen that site before, but somehow in this situation did not remember about it
<shanttu> I was on searching for distortion
<shanttu> Thanks =)
<shanttu> I really like the sound of this card. Because there are no drivers for windows since xp i guess these can be found for a ridicilous price.
<Submarine> hi there
<Submarine> what sequencers do you use?
<Submarine> I tried Rosegarden, but it's a bit unwieldy at times.
<Phatsta> this is way off-topic but I just gotta say it: I hate winsnooze sometimes
<rlameiro> Phatsta: I already past over that :D
<rlameiro> i quit using it :D
<Phatsta> rlameiro: unfortunally this isn't any of my computers... I'm doing a domain controller upgrade for a customer... I've been waiting 4 hours for an adprep command to run through... sucks!
<Phatsta> unfortunally because if it had been my computer I'd kick it out the window just to give the f**cker some irony ;)
<holstein> Phatsta: qtractor is popular
<holstein> maybe seq24
<holstein> ask around in #opensourcemusicians
<rlameiro> Phatsta: man, wish you luck and patience
<Phatsta> holstein: qtractor?
#ubuntustudio 2011-02-18
<Phatsta> rlameiro: thanks, I needed that. It's finally done though. Only 5 hours later.
<rlameiro> Phatsta: 5 hours... wow, you really have patience :D
<holstein> Phatsta: http://qtractor.sourceforge.net/qtractor-index.html
<holstein> im not a big MIDI guy
<holstein> but i have heard great things :)
<Phatsta> looks okay, but there are no audio channels?
<holstein> Phatsta: should be
<holstein> doesnt have automation
<holstein> AFAIK
<Phatsta> looks like cubase almost
<holstein> hmmm, i'll give you that :)
<Phatsta> :)
<virtu> hello =)
<virtu> in august go to USA
<virtu> =)
<holstein> nice virtu
<holstein> where?
<virtu> will arive in Philadelphia, them go to NY and after down to Disney
<virtu> 08/01 to 08/17
<virtu> arrive
<holstein> nice
<virtu> now have to get my pass and visa
<holstein> that'll be fun
<virtu> got this travel by AA at U$318
<holstein> you on tour?
<holstein> w0w
<virtu> vacations time
<holstein> thats resonable
<virtu> holstein: very very nice deal
<virtu> very cheap the ticket
<virtu> the sales started at midnight
<virtu> and had luck to check some deals sites that are showing this promo
<virtu> holstein: my last video: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2G-J18xYV48
<grotek> Hallo :)
<grotek> Kann man im /usr/share ordner NUR über rootrechte was ändern ?
<AutoStatic> Yes
<AutoStatic> Only root can change files there
<grotek> thx :)
<grotek> :-O wrong channel xD
<AutoStatic> But most programs also look in your home folder
<AutoStatic> the .local directory
<AutoStatic> So if you put anything in $HOME/.local/share big chance it will work too
<grotek> i want to update some patch/banks to ZynaddSubFX ...
<bodisiw_> hi, just installed ubuntu studio on a laptop, now it appears my wireless card is working, at least i can see broadcasted SSIDs, yet somehow it refuses to actually join anything... any ideas?
<holstein> bodisiw_: well thats progress
<holstein> did you install the network manger?
<holstein> if you can 'wire-up'
<holstein> to internet
<holstein> and sudo apt-get install network-manager-gnome
<holstein> try that out
<bodisiw_> holstein, yeah, i installed network manager
<holstein> bodisiw_: whats the error?
<bodisiw_> ive got the nm-applet or whatever
<holstein> you see ssid's
<holstein> in the nm-applet
<holstein> and you click on them
<holstein> put in wpa or whatever
<holstein> and what happens?
<bodisiw_> yeah, using the applet i see ssid's, then i click one, two green circles spin for a while, then it fails and goes back to a red x
<holstein> mulitple AP's?
<bodisiw_> maybe i can use a cli command to find out the problem
<holstein> youve tested on multiple AP's?
<bodisiw_> yeah, there are multiple APs listed... i select one of them
<bodisiw_> yeah, ive tested multiple
<holstein> hmmm
<bodisiw_> they all fail
<holstein> well, i had a broadcom chip
<holstein> have*
<holstein> on a mininote
<holstein> it would act that way
<holstein> with a certain driver
<holstein> with a certain kernel
<holstein> bodisiw_: i would say
<holstein> wire it up
<holstein> take all updates
<holstein> reboot
<bodisiw_> done it several times
<holstein> see if its the same
<holstein> then
<holstein> try a differet driver
<holstein> if there is one
<holstein> if not
<holstein> run lspci
<holstein> get the network card
<holstein> and start searching around
<bodisiw_> im using the broadcom low power lpphy
<holstein> you dont need to search 'ubuntustudio'
<bodisiw_> okay, maybe ill go to regular ubuntu channel
<holstein> you can broaden your search a bit
<holstein> bodisiw_: try #ubuntu-beginners
<holstein> or maybe your loco channel
<bodisiw_> id just like to know why connecting to the ap fails
<holstein> http://loco.ubuntu.com/
<holstein> bodisiw_: thats what was happening with one driver or the other
<holstein> when my broadcom chip
<holstein> with*
<holstein> same behavior
<holstein> if im right
<holstein> the driver is just not able to fully talk to the device
<holstein> bbl..
<bartje> hello all
<bartje> eum, how can I connect my alsa midi to jack midi when I use freebob?
<holstein> bartje: hey
<bartje> hey holstein
<holstein> a2jmidid is what you need
<holstein> apt-get it
<holstein> and run it from the command line
<holstein> when JACK is running
<holstein> and you should see what you need to patch :)
<bartje> ah :-), I only get a midi through
<bartje> but perhaps I have to add some options
<holstein> through is the deal
<holstein> that'll work
<holstein> OR thats how i do it *
<holstein> i use the through to pass the data between the tabs
<bartje> ah, ok, I have no experience with midi through, but doesn't it cause trouble having one port, and two midi isntruments?
<holstein> bartje: im not sure
<holstein> let me refer you to #opensourcemusicians
<holstein> more MIDI folk over there
<holstein> you might be able to run another instance of a2jmidid
<holstein> for all i know
<ailo_at> bartje: No problem as long as the midi devices are set on different channels
<ailo_at> set to*
 * holstein face palms
<holstein> of course
<holstein> that makes sense now
<holstein> i forget how MIDI works with channels
<ailo_at> bartje: Or you want to connect one midi hardware device to two soft instruments?
<bartje> no, I have a keyboard and a digital drum
<ailo_at> bartje: Just set one of them to another channel. They are both likely using ch 1.
<ailo_at> Then make sure the software is set to pick up that channel
<bartje> wow, it does make things way more complicated
<ailo_at> bartje: It's the old way of doing things.
<ailo_at> Chaining devices. Usually you would do that if you were running several drum machines
<bartje> yes, but why not simply patching the midi channels, existing in alsa, to jack, instead of using a midi through?
<ailo_at> If you have the keyboard always set to ch2, just set input channel to ch2 on the software you use with the keyboard
<bartje> Then i don't have to reconfigure my devices
<ailo_at> The patching is not related to midi channels.
<ailo_at> You can patch the through to all software, just set the software to pick up the midi channel you want it to
<ailo_at> Every patch port, is a port with 16 midi channels
<ailo_at> Maybe I'm explaining badly?
<bartje> let's start from the beginning, so running a2jmidid I created a midi through port in the midi tab of jack. I then need to connect the midi through to midisport in the alsa tab?
<dawiba> I think you only need to run a2jmidid if you're trying to connect a firewire device.
<bartje> that's exactly what I have, lol, a firewire device
<dawiba> Sorry, I didn't realise the midisport was firewire
<ailo_at> bartje: First start jack, then a2jmidid. Do you see two ports in "jack" tab
<bartje> no, midisport is usb, but my audio is firewire
<ailo_at> Ah, you're using midisport?
<ailo_at> Then you don't need jack midi
<bartje> yep I do, since I load the freebob driver, there is no midi port in the midi tab
<ailo_at> alsa tab is the midi tab for alsa midi
<bartje> yes, but some software don't provide midi outs for alsa.
<bartje> only for jack
<ailo_at> which ones?
<bartje> right now I was testing ardour 3
<ailo_at> There's also j2amidid I think
<ailo_at> Or os there?
<ailo_at> is*
<dawiba> Ardour will only give you midi outs for controlling other midi gear/programs
<dawiba> These should be in the alsa tab
<bartje> *sigh ardour 3 has midi sequencing support, but still is in pre beta, go check it out
<dawiba> My apologies. Good Luck :-)
<ailo_at> bartje: And you are uding a midi driver with jack?
<ailo_at> using*
<bartje> no, midi is usb, so when using a firewire driver, I loose my midi in jack, that's my point
<ailo_at> To use jack midi you'll need to choose a driver for it in qjackctl settings (if you're using that)
<bartje> when selecting freebob, it's grayed out
<ailo_at> Oh. ok
<bartje> I know, options are, seq, raw or none, but it's grayed out, I can't pick
<ailo_at> I don't have firewire myself, so I don't know how that works. Did you try the firewire driver?
<bartje> firewire, freebob, yes
<bartje> otherwise i can't get my firewire audiocard running :-)
<ailo_at> Yeah, but "firewire" as in firewire, not "freebob".
<dawiba> Can I ask why you're using Freebob? There is a 'Firewire' option in Jack's settings (that's what I use)
<bartje> yes, I do all the time now, works better then freebob
<holstein> yeah, freebob was nice though
<holstein> back in the day :)
<ailo_at> holstein: You get jack midi automatically with the firewire driver? Seems logical
<ailo_at> Cause, bartje, I think what you need to do is start jack first with firewire, then a2jmidi. Then ardour 3.
<ailo_at> And you should see alsa through and ardour in jack midi, no?
<bartje> yep, that works now, but is not ideal I think.
<ailo_at> bartje: I think that's simply because alsa and jack midi are different. You should not be any more restricted than using only alsa.
<holstein> ailo_at: i think so
<holstein> i dont have any MIDI devices to test with
<holstein> i think Blank__ said the firepod has MIDI support
<holstein> with that driver
<holstein> out of the box
<ailo_at> Yeah, I think most supported firewire devices have midi support, and only jack midi.
<bartje> yes indeed, my audiofire12 has a midi port, but is not recognised in jack
#ubuntustudio 2011-02-19
<virtu> hi
#ubuntustudio 2012-02-13
<tinman> hi, I have a 64bit (intel processor) laptop. Can I use '64-bit PC (AMD64) alternate install DVD' option to go for installation ?
#ubuntustudio 2012-02-14
<cfhowlett> "New to Ubuntu (Studio) - Where Do I Start?" - my suggestion: find something that interests you.  Read up on it, try it, learn from, have fun with it.  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuMagazine/FullIssueIndex
<holstein> yeah, get a small taks and take it on
<holstein> i felt so overwhelmed for months after i switched and realized what all supported JACK and worked together
<cfhowlett> holstein: I'm ashamed to admit that I STILL don't get jack, but then my podcast doesn't really require it...
<holstein> cfhowlett: if its not needed, it can be overkill, and an unecesarry overhead
<cfhowlett> fair enough...
<holstein> i love ardour, and just it often, but its not the right tool for every job
<holstein> and use it*
<cfhowlett> I tried to understand it, but honestly, audacity did and does everything that my modest little effort requires.  Just for fun though, I crank up Ardour every so often and attempt to replicate the results...unsuccessfully thus far as I don't comprehend the work flow in Ardour.
<holstein> hey, if audactiy does the job, i say go for it
<holstein> i used to use it
<holstein> i need the ease of use ardour provides for busses, real-time non-destructive editing, and multi-tracking
<holstein> otherwise, if i had less tracks, id be happily using audacity
<holstein> i think the folks that complain about audacity and trying to use it for something it is not intended to be used for
<holstein> are trying*
<cfhowlett> holstein: exactomundo.  The right tool for the job and all that...
<plusEV> problem
<cfhowlett> ?
<cfhowlett> plusEV: state it with details
<plusEV> just installed 10.04 and then i just get into a bloack screen after install
<ailo> Audacity is not a DAW
<ailo> It's an audio editor
<plusEV> it says- ---ubuntu 10.04 -lts administrator tty1
<cfhowlett> plusEV: seen this??  http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/2010/05/06/ubuntu-10-04-lucid-blank-screen-at-startup-workaround/
<ailo> The most popular open source audio editor in the world
<ailo> The 2nd most popular open source media application in the world
<plusEV> it not blank tho
<ailo> Only VLC is more popular than Audacity
<cfhowlett> ailo: understood...
<plusEV> its just command prompt. no ui
<ailo> I think probably Audacity is not being as actively developed in the past, so it might be getting a little old. Also, the functions of an audio editor have become common in DAW's, but Audacity is still very actively used.
<ailo> >as< in the past..
<ailo> plusEV: Try recovery mode, and do: sudo apt-get install ubuntustudio-desktop
<ailo> Or just: apt-get install ubuntustudio-desktop (since you'll be logged in as root)
<plusEV> how do i enter that mode?
<plusEV> k
<ailo> plusEV: Reboot, press shift until you see the GRUB menu, and choose recovery mode
<plusEV> ¨one sec
<ailo> plusEV: You can do that from where you are though
<plusEV> y
<ailo> No need to do recovery mode
<ailo> plusEV: If it starts installing ubuntustudio-desktop and all it's dependencies, it means you somehow failed to install the desktop during your install procedure
<plusEV> failed to fetch files
<plusEV> over 9000 errors
<ailo> plusEV: Are you connected to the internet?
<plusEV> not on tghat comp
<ailo> Preferably using a chord. Don't think wifi will work
<plusEV> i can use coord yes
<plusEV> ok i got that set up in 1min.'
<ailo> And if you try: sudo apt-get install ubuntustudio-desktop?
<plusEV> ok in normal mode after the boot now
<plusEV> and ethernet connected to the outlet atleast
<plusEV> asking me are you root
<plusEV> could not open lock file
<plusEV> ghey
<ailo> plusEV: Aren't you able to log in as a user?
<plusEV> im on recovery mode now. lets try work with this
<ailo> plusEV: If you weren't able to log in as a user, using your username and password, that would be a pretty major problem.
<ailo> plusEV: You can try installing in recovery mode, but if that doesn't help, reinstalling aught to
<plusEV> its the third time trying to reinstall it
<plusEV> im root now in safemode. can i do some online update recovery thing since im connected to net
<plusEV> ?
<ailo> plusEV: Try the command: apt-get install ubuntustudio-desktop
<plusEV> then i get a wall of text
<plusEV> and y n answer
<plusEV> i go y
<plusEV> the a new wall iof text telling me it fails to fetch files from cdroom
<plusEV> ask me to try update command or fix missing
<ailo> plusEV: try: apt-get update
<plusEV> reading package lists...--done
<ailo> And the fix missing is: apt-get install -f
<plusEV> 9 upgrades 0 installed 0 and 0
<plusEV> 0 not 9
<ailo> Now, try the install command again: apt-get install ubuntustudio-desktop
<plusEV> wall of text that tells me i fail
<plusEV> :)
<ailo> plusEV: Well, something is wrong
<ailo> plusEV: How did you install?
<ailo> Using a DVD, usb stick..?
<plusEV> booted from dvd
<ailo> plusEV: Could be the DVD is corrupted, but when you try to reinstall, make sure to keep yourself connected to the internet
<plusEV> ahhh
<cfhowlett> ailo: my guess as well
<plusEV> maybe thats the problem
<ailo> plusEV: You could also try installing regular Ubuntu and add audio packages to it
<plusEV> i try one more install connected with cable
<plusEV> no i want this
<plusEV> i like it :P
<plusEV> trying once more with cable
<plusEV> afk
<cfhowlett> plusEV: hard and frustrating experience has taught me to ALWAYS checksum .iso's as they can easily get corrupted
<plusEV> y I have heard that to but cba. :P
<plusEV> ¨no ffs it cant find the netwrok no either
<plusEV> how do you make bootable USB install from stick?
<plusEV> is it easy?
<cfhowlett> plusEV: quite easy.  System>Administration>Startup Disk Creator
<cfhowlett> plusEV: what version of ubuntustudio are you installing?
<plusEV> 10.04
<plusEV> but i decided to get win 7 in now first
<cfhowlett> plusEV: excellent.  I was going to suggest you go with 10.04 until 12.04 releases.
<plusEV> its just a backup computer of mine. since my main comp is in to service
<plusEV> just want something running now
<cfhowlett> plusEV: install win7 first makes dual boot SO much easier...
<plusEV> y
<plusEV> thats what im doing
<plusEV> thx'ill be back
<cfhowlett> OK
<cfhowlett> *ahem*  exCUSE me for asking - again - but WHY is Audacity NOT in the default UStudio installation?  I would think that if anything, leave Ardour out of the default.  Just my $0.02 distro managers...
<holstein> cfhowlett: agreed.. though there was a good reason for that i think
<cfhowlett> holstein: assuming I meet the "target demographic", I'd be prepared to debate the wisdom...
<holstein> cfhowlett: ill bring it up again, and i *totally* agree with you
<holstein> cfhowlett: you want to /j #ubuntustudio-devel ?
<cfhowlett> holstein: done.  Thanks for the suggestion.
<cfhowlett> holstein: thanks again.  This kind of support/response makes contributing as a non-dev much more tangible.
#ubuntustudio 2012-02-15
<cetag> So, does Ubuntu Studio have much in common with Dick MacInnis'Dream Studio ?
<cfhowlett> some staff is shared...
<cetag> I mean, I expect the answer Yes, but, could someone direct me to the Ubuntu Studio site?
<cfhowlett> www.ubuntustudio.org
<cetag> Iǘe installed Dream Studio, on Natty - and am not having much luck, and no troubleshooting success.
<cetag> Thanks. will take a look there.
<cfhowlett> cetag: ask here or in the studio forums...
<cfhowlett> http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=335
<cetag> Got it. Will do.  PulseAudio seems fine. ALSA half works. Jack I'm yet to get running. Its a funny old business.
<cfhowlett> cetag: you are no doubt aware that natty has already reached End of Life support?  Perhaps an upgrade is in order?
<cfhowlett> cetag: arrgh.   never mind that comment.  worng calendar
<cfhowlett> cetag: to your question then...what specific problem would like support with?
<cetag> An app (Common Music "Grace"), list MIDI devices, I select Timidity, and Grace says Unspecified. Timidity will run from the Command-line and play a MIDI file. When Timidity is run as a Server from the command-line, then Grace simply lists a further 4 Timidity MIDI outputs, and similarly "unspecified" when any of the native 4 are selected, or any of the new server 4 are selected. Most strange.
<cetag> So, I probably have a poor ALSA definition somewhere.
<cfhowlett> cetag: I don't use Grace but searching for similarly worded issues yielded a few suggested reads...http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1281658
<cetag> Or Timidity is not running  'natively'.
<cetag> I'll have a look at where you point.
<cfhowlett> cetag: you've done a superlative job of providing details.  Sorry I can't provide direct assistance but I strongly urge you to post your query on the UbuntuStudio forums
<cetag> Sounds good. Thanks, will do. Best place for it. Beaut.
<cfhowlett> be safe/have fun
#ubuntustudio 2012-02-17
<Shinji1> hi over there! i'm new into ubuntu music-creating ;)
<Shinji1> i could need help with my usb-audiointerface and qjackctrl-setup - till now nothing works...
<Shinji1> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/405607/
#ubuntustudio 2012-02-18
<cfhowlett> Upcoming Meetings
<cfhowlett> 5 pm (17:00) UTC February 19th 2012 in #ubuntu-meeting on irc.freenode.net.
<cfhowlett> Initial agenda can be found at UbuntuStudio/Meetings/2012February19. Please add details to items.
<TheTor> hey,  trying to setup an onyx-i (820i) via a TI 1394 pcie card on an ubuntu studio 11.10 -can anyone help?
<TheTor> Hi, I installed ubuntu studio 11.10, I started jack/ffado connecting to me firewire mixer. Jack was from command line (no error reported) - what is the next step in actually recording/playback  - e.g.  how do I get to record from Jack using audicity or playback anything such that jack will send it to my mixer?
<holstein> for audacity use, i consider JACK overkill
<holstein> i would just fire up audacious or hydrogen for a JACK test maybe
<TheTor> holstein, thanks
<majuk> Hey all. Total amateur here. Got an AKAI MPK Mini, jackd, ardour and a burning desire. Anyone who can point me to some docs to get me going doing some simple MIDI controlling would be great. Thanks in advance.
<majuk> omg, so close, I've got VMPK connected to Qsynth.... SO CLOSE!!
<majuk> I feel like my misunderstanding must be in jackd
<majuk> Is there a more general Linux-centric audio channel?
#ubuntustudio 2012-02-19
<ailo> majuk: You could try #opensourcemusicians #jack #ardour
<ailo> majuk: First step would be to get comfortable with qjackctl (jack control)
<ailo> With jack, you connect software to each other, just like you would physically with midi and audio cables
<majuk>   ailo Finally got sound. Figured out I was loading the soundfonts in the wrong place.
<majuk> Well, wrong channel, the one I didn;t have selected.
<cfhowlett> After 2 years, did a clean install of US 10.04 ... better than freshly baked bread!
#ubuntustudio 2013-02-11
<BrianC> hello everybody, are there any resources on what hardware to buy if I were to build a desktop or laptop specifically for ubuntu studio?
<hansfbaier> BrianC: M-Audio Delta cards and RME are great for linux
<hansfbaier> BrianC: I have the M-Audio Delta1010lt a great budget card
<hansfbaier> BrianC: If you have more money, buy an RME
<BrianC> awesome. i'm going to check that out
<BrianC> thank you sir
<hansfbaier> BrianC: For Laptop RME Hammerfall DSP is probably the only option
<hansfbaier> you get killer low latency
<hansfbaier> But you need cardbus
<hansfbaier> or expresscard
<hansfbaier> BrianC: USB interfaces are possible to but latency isn't nice and not all work
<hansfbaier> BrianC: check out alsa-project.org
<hansfbaier> BrianC: You might want to avoid firewire
<hansfbaier> BrianC: y/w
<BrianC> dang 500 bones for hammerfall dsp
<hansfbaier> BrianC: That's not all, you still need the Multiface
<hansfbaier> BrianC: I have an Edirol UA-25 for Laptop
<hansfbaier> BrianC: works very well with Linux
<hansfbaier> BrianC: but latency is somewhat above 10ms
<hansfbaier> BrianC: If latency is not such a concern (you don't need realtime effects/plugins), you can get away with direct monitoring
<hansfbaier> of many USB2 cards.
<hansfbaier> Check out alsa-project.org for support
<hansfbaier> BrianC: Don't forget googling too
<BrianC> i'm there man, thanks for all the info
<hansfbaier> BrianC: This might be interesting for you too:
<hansfbaier> http://alsa.opensrc.org/Alsa_Preferred_Soundcards
<hansfbaier> But the page is pretty dated.
<hansfbaier> y/w
<hansfbaier> got to go now.
<hansfbaier> Bye!
<hansfbaier> Have a good day
<BrianC> thanks, you too
<studio-user211> does anybody have a IPod touch they use to sync up with Ubuntu Banshee or Rythmbox
<cfhowlett> studio-user211,   try in the main channel with this question
<studio-user211> I am new to IRC, what is the main channel
<cfhowlett> studio-user211, #ubuntu
#ubuntustudio 2013-02-12
<american5673> hello
<studio-user515> Hi all
<jablo> Hi. I have borrowed a Yamaha DX-7 for use with my ubuntu studio... how can I backup its sound bank before I start experimenting with it?
#ubuntustudio 2013-02-13
<tad-pole> Hello!
<holstein> tad-pole: hey
<tad-pole> How goes? :)
<holstein> not bad
<contrapunctus> Hey, folks...have a look at this - http://www.iwasdoingallright.com/tools/ear_training/main/
<contrapunctus> For some reason I'm not getting any sound in the app on that page =\ KXStudio on Ubuntu Studio 12.04. Sound in other programs (VLC etc) is normal.
<contrapunctus> Please help?
<holstein> !java
<ubottu> To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<holstein> contrapunctus: do you have java?
<holstein> contrapunctus: its working fine for me..
<contrapunctus> holstein, of course.
<contrapunctus> java -version
<contrapunctus> java version "1.7.0_09"
<contrapunctus> OpenJDK Runtime Environment (IcedTea7 2.3.3) (7u9-2.3.3-0ubuntu1~12.04.1)
<contrapunctus> OpenJDK Server VM (build 23.2-b09, mixed mode)
<contrapunctus> holstein?
<agu10^> how can I install adobe after effects on ubuntu studio?
<zequence> agu10^: It's not something Ubuntu Studio supports specifically, but it'll work the same way on any Ubuntu flavor
<agu10^> ugh. i thought ubuntu studio allowed me to produce media
<zequence> agu10^: On that assumption you are correct
<agu10^> oh great. the adobe suite is the most popular among producers
<agu10^> is there a way to run it?
<zequence> But Adobe products are not open source, and thus not part of a default Ubuntu Studio installation. For Adobe support, you should turn to Adobe
<agu10^> ubuntu studio uses full free open source software?
<agu10^> only
<zequence> Apart from a few blobs in the kernel (wifi drivers and such), yes
<agu10^> so... mp3 decoding is FOSS?
<zequence> Everything on the default installation is FOSS, yes
<agu10^> great
<agu10^> that means it will crash
<agu10^> i mean. that means i can edit the code
<zequence> If you want information on Adobe products, you can google on Adobe + Ubuntu. Whatever works on Ubuntu will work on Ubuntu Studio
<agu10^> oh great
<zequence> Especially for graphics and video, you don't really need Ubuntu Studio. Ubuntu Studio just offers you a set of preinstalled packages for all Ubuntu/Linux multimedia
<agu10^> that's helpful
<zequence> Or, a selected set of applications, that is
<agu10^> that is extremely cool
<zequence> agu10^: I'm a volunteer on this project, which means I do this on my free time. I'm not in the business of supporting Adobe, or any other company that already gets payed to support their customers
<zequence> Also, I'm not totally sure we could distribute any of their "free" products either, for legal reasons
<agu10^> they have free products?
<agu10^> you mean freeware or free software?
<zequence> I was being ironic, which is why I used the quotes. To my knowledge, they do not offer any free/libre software. Only some which does not cost you money to use or download. It might cost you in other ways though
<agu10^> oh yes
<agu10^> it would be great to have comparable free software competing against private, but it's just impossible since programmers get really high salaries for doing their stuff for big companies instead
<agu10^> WINE is the best software for ubuntu
<zequence> Actually, lots of free software is way ahead of proprietary software in reliablity and market share
<zequence> Just not in every area
<zequence> Linux supports the most hardware in the world, and is probably one of the biggest software projects, and the fastest moving in the world
<zequence> Probably the area where Linux dominates the most is in super computers
<zequence> But, that's of course not relevant for a desktop user
<zequence> At the same time, the same kernel can be installed into a phone, or a car computer
<zequence> Samsung TVs use it
<zequence> It's everywhere
<zequence> WINE is usually only good for one thing, and that's running Windows programs. I use it too, for steam mostly
<zequence> But, now that Steam for Linux is making progress, I'm hoping in a few years, there's no reason to use Wine for anything anymore
<zequence> It's good technology. It's amazing that you can run such complex Windows applications on other OSs
<agu10^> adobe creative suite?
<agu10^> almost no private software runs on linux!
<agu10^> I'd say they should emulate OSX instead
<zequence> Wine has a database for which software runs on it. I've never used Adobe Creative Suite, so I don't know if and how it works
#ubuntustudio 2013-02-14
* holstein changed the topic of #ubuntustudio to: Welcome to the Ubuntu Studio support channel - http://ubuntustudio.org | Ubuntu Studio  12.10 Now Released
* holstein changed the topic of #ubuntustudio to: Welcome to the Ubuntu Studio support channel - http://ubuntustudio.org | Ubuntu Studio 12.10 and 12.04.2 Now Released http://goo.gl/29QaS | Support forum is   provided by http://ubuntuforums.org
<smartboyhw> Thanks holstein
* holstein changed the topic of #ubuntustudio to: Welcome to the Ubuntu Studio support channel - http://ubuntustudio.org | Ubuntu Studio 12.10 and 12.04.2 Now Released http://goo.gl/29QaS | Support forum http://ubuntuforums.org | For general xubuntu help, try #xubuntu | General music making and studio   chatter is allowed
* holstein changed the topic of #ubuntustudio to: Welcome to the Ubuntu Studio support channel - http://ubuntustudio.org | Ubuntu Studio 12.10 and 12.04.2 Now Released http://goo.gl/29QaS | Support forum http://ubuntuforums.org | For general xubuntu help, try #xubuntu | General music making and studio chatter is allowed
* holstein changed the topic of #ubuntustudio to: Welcome to the Ubuntu Studio support channel | Ubuntu Studio 12.10 and 12.04.2 Now Released http://goo.gl/29QaS | Support forum http://ubuntuforums.org | For general xubuntu help, try #xubuntu | General music making and studio chatter is allowed
<smartboyhw> Thx holsteim
<smartboyhw> *holstein
<famax8> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<famax8> hey, anyone knows where to find the VST plugin for LMMS called dblue Glitch?
<Unit193> http://illformed.org/plugins/glitch/ this one that is Windows only?
<famax8> no for lmms sorry for lunix studio 12.10
<famax8> how do i get it installed from linux directly? where can i find the packages?
<famax8> oh i see now yes it seems windows only :(
#ubuntustudio 2013-02-15
<wulan> i love ubuntustudio , a great powerful distro !!!
<vzion> ^^
<foursquare> hi guys
<foursquare> ive installed ubuntu studio 12.04 on an emachines e725, so deal'en with the LCD issue but slaved another view'en source.
<foursquare> Im a new Linux user,,,, my best friend owns a recording studio he uses PROTOOLS only.  I'd like to use Ubuntu Studio in his studio side by side. This is not some home studio he runs. His clients are King Diamond, Pantera, Matallica etc etc.
<foursquare> did zombies eat everyone? hello....
<zequence_> foursquare: Hi. So, did you install it yet?
<zequence_> Oh, you said that
<zequence_> foursquare: Are you having any problems so far?
<foursquare> just the screen
<foursquare> hi  zequence
<zequence> foursquare: The screen is dark? Did you solve the problem?
<foursquare> didnt try to solve the screen thing yet,,,its on the list. I used 12.10 and failed bad so went back to 12.04
<zequence> foursquare: I've google about it, and it seems quite fixable. There are different ways to get around it. Let's see
<foursquare> thats just a ubuntu issue... but ive got a friend that owns a PROTOOLS studio. I'd like to use/test ubuntu studio at his studio. but i'm new to linux .
<zequence> foursquare: So, what would you like to know?
<foursquare> Yah a ton of information for my screen issue. X.org was the issue last time.
<foursquare> Some of the info for ubuntu studio looked outdated... but i'm new to linux...
<zequence> foursquare: I can only help you if I know what it is that you are having problems with
<foursquare> learning
<zequence> If you're looking for docs, there's some at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuStudio
<foursquare> thank you
<zequence> foursquare: Otherwise, I recommend checking out Ardour, as it is the Pro Tools equivalent on Linux machines
<foursquare> is there a way to be a user/tester
<zequence> Here's a manual for Ardour. You might want to skip ahead beyond any reference to installation, as that is of course already done http://en.flossmanuals.net/ardour/
<zequence> foursquare: We have a team for testers, if you'd like to join. There's no specific testing going on right now, but there should be next month, or so
<zequence> Check out http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuStudio/TeamStructure
<zequence> A new release coming out in April, so before that we will need to do some testing
<foursquare> well i though if i could learn it, i could get people to really use it..
<foursquare> thank you for your help
<holstein> i would say, the overhead of using 2 machines will not be worth it
<holstein> plus, its not an issue of if ubuntustudio can do the job, its more like, they are used to other software
<holstein> i say this because i have often wanted to do the same
<holstein> theres a studio here that runs sonar in XP.. older versions
<holstein> they dont want to "upgrade" though
<holstein> i could just as easily take protools in there, and they wouldnt want that
<holstein> i have another friend running older protools on an old PPC mac that is dying
<holstein> but, he wants protools
<holstein> he wants to be able to say "we run protools"
<foursquare> protools is king... right now,,,,,
<holstein> nah
<foursquare> hahaha
<holstein> its not "king" by any means
<holstein> its popular
<holstein> and thats fine
<holstein> it does what it does, and i am not commenting on quality
<holstein> fact is, my friend could sepnd a significant amount of time learning JACK and ardour and new plugins and why?
<holstein> at the end of the day, the clients want the buzz word
<foursquare> so i guess i just need to learn how to use the programs...
<foursquare> yah his clients are big hitters
<foursquare> and have home studios also
<holstein> doesnt matter
<holstein> we all know jack/ardour/foss... ubuntustudio
<holstein> its capable
<holstein> thats not the issue
<holstein> the issue is, the tech is used to it
<holstein> the mastering guy is probably running protools
<holstein> you finish a protools session and hand it off easliy to the mastering guy
<foursquare> yes he masters it in protools
<holstein> and does any of that matter?
<holstein> no
<holstein> but it does to them
<holstein> and they dont want a change
<holstein> they dont want to "explore" or "learn" or try new FOSS
<holstein> they just want to do work.. and thats fine
<holstein> these tools are great
<holstein> i have friends who do work for "heavy hitters" on everything
<holstein> some, without computers at all..
<holstein> the issue is not "can ubuntustudio do the job?"
<holstein> the issue is, migration and interoperability
<holstein> now, when i get a protools session, i just open the data up and make it work
<zequence> I think for someone running a pro studio will only use Linux atm, if they are really passionate about it. Especially if they already know how to do stuff in another system. You need quite a lot of time getting into a new system.
<holstein> when my friend gets a non protools session, he doesnt take the job
<foursquare> you've give me a great view and reminder...
<holstein> so, if you send a professional mastering engineer an ardour session, of course thats not going to work
<holstein> but, he should be getting a stereo mixdown anyway
<foursquare> brb need more coffee
<holstein> but, what if you hire a mixing guy?
<holstein> that guy might charge more for non-protools sessions
<holstein> and, that might not matter, but if you are dealing with lots of mixes per/day, and its a buisness, that all matters
<holstein> zequence: did you transition from something else?
<holstein> it took me months to move my studio over from cubase/xp
<zequence> holstein: Not really, but I wouldn't do it if I didn't really like the idea of using Linux
<holstein> when i did, i felt like someone had literally given me a much higher quality studio
<holstein> and all i did was change software
<holstein> didnt drop a dime
<holstein> was it easy? no... was it worth it? sure... but i had the time to spend on it
<foursquare> well i've got some time
<zequence> It's only worth it, if you're into Linux. There are a range of limitations on software choice if you use Linux.
<holstein> foursquare: sure.. and i do too.. but you cant expect anyone else to do it
<zequence> All though there of course are stuff you can only do on Linux too
<holstein> foursquare: unless someone explicitly says to me "i want linux" i dont do it anymore
<holstein> i have had too many issues migrating folks
<holstein> and, at the end of the day, its always just work flow change
<holstein> i would say, you'll need to do it for yourself, otherwise, you'll expect them to love it, or care.. or notice.. and they might just want to keep what they have, since it works, and they know how to use it
<foursquare> very true
<zequence> I wouldn't say "just". There are lots of plugins and time saving tools on other platforms that you just can't do on Linux, either not at all, or not as fast
<holstein> yeah.. just a matter of cranking out a product.. you might do it quicker with something else
<zequence> Which is why you really have to dig Linux, if you're thinking of changing
<holstein> "linux" doesnt care, nor get paid to care how productive you are
<foursquare> hahaha
<holstein> can it do the job? sure.. also, all those time saving tools can be made to run on linux
<foursquare> wine?
<holstein> foursquare: no.. by the vendors
<holstein> foursquare: they can release the product for this platform
<foursquare> how do you  guys tpe so fast
<zequence> I'm thinking of plugins mostly. And you can get some of the running on Linux, but not everything.
<holstein> foursquare: hehe
<holstein> foursquare: for the nicknames.. you can type "hol" and hit tab.. it'll auto complete my nick
<foursquare> yes plug-ins
<foursquare> thx
<holstein> typing "h" and hitting tab repeatedly will "scroll"
<holstein> that might make it seem like im typing faster than i am
<foursquare> yah man i'm new to linux.... did slackware yrs ago
<foursquare> thx for tips
<holstein> foursquare: cool!.. welcome to the channel
<holstein> also, if you are into audio production, #opensourcemusicians is a great resource
<foursquare> thank you,
<holstein> lots of slack folk, ubuntu users.. different distros represented
<foursquare> so linux can do very well in the music wourld
<holstein> foursquare: i use it exclusively
<holstein> i have friends who use it exclusively.. i dont miss anything.. but, i didnt use a lot of those high-dollar plugins
<foursquare> i'd like to crack that nut
<holstein> i have a reverb and a comp that i liked.. other than that, i was happy to let the rest go
<holstein> and ive found "replacements"
<holstein> im also not that into midi though
<foursquare> its all digital now should it really matter
<zequence> If you know what you are doing, and use the stuff that comes with Ubuntu Studio, you can make quality products. But, it might not be as convenient to do some of the modern stuff that people do nowadays in studios
<holstein> i think the midi instrument area might still be lacking.. the plugins for that.... though, i think its all coming along nicely
<zequence> plugins, soft instruments, gui interface, etc
<foursquare> so much info where do i start
<foursquare> Jack i think you said
<holstein> yeah, JACK is key
<foursquare> zequence, holstein  thanks guys. how long using linux in the studio?
<holstein> its not necessary for everything, and sometimes overkill.. but its what we have that really separates us
<zequence> foursquare: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuStudio/ProAudioIntro/1204
<zequence> foursquare: That's a short intro to the sound systems on Ubuntu Studio
<holstein> i mean, there are commercial "jack like" things.. but the trick with JACK is, it *reallY* connects everything
<holstein> jack is open.. so anyone can (and usually will) write for it
<foursquare> i need a map
<holstein> i can plug any hardware that JACK can use and connect it with any software jack uses
<foursquare> jack is an interface?
<holstein> foursquare: jack is like a virtual patchbay.. kind of
<foursquare> oooooh
<zequence> jack is a pro audio server
<holstein> think of it like in the studio.. you bring gear in, and you connect things
<holstein> most things are connectable.. nothing in linux cares if you connet it
<holstein> no one profits from limiting connectivity
<holstein> but, getting the jack audio server started can be tricky, ad different from hardware to hardware
<foursquare> so jack plugs into ?
<holstein> foursquare: literally everything (in theory)
<zequence> jack is a audio server. It allows many programs to use it at once, and connect to each other through it
<holstein> yeah, the virtual patchbay is a "feature" of it
<holstein> foursquare: JACK is available for osx (and windows, though i never tried in windows)
<foursquare> so if i mic a kit i'd nu it through Jack
<holstein> foursquare: you could
<holstein> foursquare: you could route it through something to trigger midi.. you could route it through effects for monitoring.. route the wet and/or dry signals to tracks to record
<holstein> to live streaming apps...
<holstein> to literally anything else JACK sees
<holstein> with no restrictions other than hardware/software limitations... and your imagination
<foursquare> oh wow yah live sound? i'd love to learn
<foursquare> so you can use this stuff for live?
<holstein> foursquare: well, you can do whatever you want.. as long as its JACK supported
<foursquare> can Jack help me play counter strike better?
<holstein> no one cares, or is paid to care if you have JACK support.. but jack is open, and folks usually try and support it
<foursquare> joking
<holstein> foursquare: lol
<foursquare> so i really need to put some good time into learning the programs...
<foursquare> start with Jack and Adour(?)
<holstein> i would try and start with something you do, and replace that work flow
<holstein> what did i do? i had a laptop.. i move that to linux only.. i did *everything* daily one that machine
<holstein> i did that for a year or so while still using xp/cubase for audio
<holstein> i would rtfm and ask questions.. and try hardware with live CD's and test...
<holstein> i wanted the transition to go smoothly.. i do get paid for some audio production work, and i didnt want there to be any downtime
<foursquare> been usen ubuntu for a year now only, but nothing like this
<holstein> when i went, i had already used ardour a little, and JACK with my hardware.. so i could get to my basic work flow pretty easily
<foursquare> i  have nothing to mix or master
<foursquare> thats easy
<foursquare> to fix
<foursquare> i have so many questions but just face time with the programs is what i'll nee
<foursquare> d
<foursquare> holstein, zequence  how long in the music side
<zequence> foursquare: I've been using Linux for music the laste 5 years or so, but I haven't been doing any studio recording on Linux. Only live stuff.
<zequence> I still use Cubase from time to time, on Windows, but that's because it's no my computer
<foursquare> so you could be my guy for live information?
<zequence> If you're thinking about using puredata, yes. Other than that, it's about setting your system up to cope with really low latencies
<foursquare> i've got a buddy that only does live sound, maybe i'll tag along with him
<foursquare> puredata?
<holstein> eh... that'll be more about putting out fires
<holstein> live sound is an art though
<holstein> you might get to place some mics, or learn about compression
<foursquare> yah it is but most have no clue
<holstein> realtime audio in the studio is different.. and not necessary for some things
<foursquare> i have studio time just no live time
<holstein> in the studio, you are dealing with clients.. your clients.. you want them to be "happy" and come back
<holstein> live sound is usually more about making some band sound louder... some band you may or may not see again.. a band that is not paying you
<holstein> just that attitude shift can change a lot of the perspective
<holstein> still, live sound is an art.. one most folks dont bother with these days
<foursquare> ok i know you know your stuff
<holstein> i dont think you'll leanr much relevant to using computers in the studio doing live sound.. but it wont hurt
<foursquare> so do you work as a house sound guy?
<holstein> i wouldnt run out and do an "unpaid internship" with a live sound guy in hopes of learning much in this regard
<holstein> i would try for a studio
<foursquare> controlled
<holstein> foursquare: i have before.. nothing too big or serious
<holstein> mostly just covering my friend when he as double booked
<foursquare> i got my buddy that has a studio
<holstein> he would always help me set things up properley as well, and talk me through the routing
<holstein> foursquare: its good to see studios.. even just taking tours.. see what they have.. how its routed, and why
<foursquare> Nomad Studio, dallas texas is where i'm going to use this
<foursquare> routed?
<holstein> foursquare: like, wheres the patchbay, and why? and what is available to it? and how
<holstein> who set it up.. when, and what works and what do they wish they had done differently
<foursquare> okay
<holstein> i mean, there are simple basic rules that work, no matter what you are doing
<holstein> gold in, gold out for example
<holstein> you get a nice sound going in, and a nice sound comes out.. thats pretty simple
<holstein> but, "nice" is a matter of opinion.. and getting a "nicer" sound can cost $$
<holstein> so, whats the nicest you can sound for the budget you have?
<holstein> for you, since its someone else's gear, you can really get a nice sond
<holstein> but, you likely wont get access to any audio interface that works well in linux, if you get access at all
<holstein> best thing you'd get there is maybe a stereo submix from the board
<foursquare> okay i last used session 8 and adat stuff,,, things have changed
<holstein> sure, but you are taking a linux box in separate
<holstein> you cant slave off of whatever device they are using
<holstein> whatever interface.. and, does the interface work with linux?.. who knows.. its probably some digi gear that wont work at all
<holstein> you can always take the ubutustuduio live CD in and try it on that hardware
<holstein> i wouldnt... last thing i would want is anyone thinking they have an 8000 dollar computer thinking i broke that 8000 computer
<foursquare> i'll just use the laptop i have now.
<holstein> but then, you are daling with maybe taking the outputs and going to your interface
<holstein> foursquare: sure.. with what interfac?
<holstein> interface*
<foursquare> thats new to me... interface?
<holstein> you cant use theres with 2 machines at the same time.. and if you can have access to it, it might not work
<holstein> foursquare: how are you going to get audio into the laptop
<foursquare> idk
<holstein> you dont hav adat in on the machine
<foursquare> nope
<holstein> and i dont know if they have an adat out you can use/borrow in the studio if you did
<holstein> they likely have a digi expensive interface that wont work with linux
<holstein> so, you'll need to go from the analog source.. maybe a bus from the main board
<foursquare> he moved everything to only using protools
<holstein> i dont know that that means
<foursquare> okay what about this.....
<holstein> there should be mics.. and preamps
<holstein> and someway to get analog information into protools
<holstein> usually, big studios just keep the consoles they have, and go right out to interfaces
<holstein> with expensive D/A converters
<foursquare> if you  go look at his webpage and look over what he uses, could you give me some idea of what to do
<holstein> A/D D/A converters
<holstein> 64 Input Otari Concept One is the console
<holstein> you can track to hard disk or tape
<foursquare> http://www.nomadrecording.com/
<holstein> foursquare: right, thats where im reading
<holstein> the interface is not listed
<holstein> but, no matter what it is, its connected to 2 things
<foursquare> he list all equipment and software... oh are you there?
<holstein> an analog source, and an interface to the computer
<holstein> you will not be allowed to just unplug that interface and plug it in to your laptop.. assuming that is even possible
<foursquare> ok got that
<holstein> it could be adat
<holstein> could be a proprietary pci card
<holstein> could be firewire
<holstein> not likely usb, nor that newer network interface equipment
<holstein> most of which, will not work with linux
<holstein> RME supports linux well, but its *very* high dollar
<foursquare> REM is the interface?
<holstein> RME is a companty that makes interfaces
<foursquare> be right back need more coffee
<holstein> http://www.rme-audio.de/en_products.php some of the nicer gear around.. and with linux support
<holstein> so, you have your laptop there
<holstein> there is an interface that may or may not support linux... that you cant in any way share between the 2 machines, that you will likely not be allowed to unhook from the main machine
<foursquare> yes
<holstein> so, for multiple reasons, id say, that is out
<holstein> you are welcome to research that for yourself.. and you should
<holstein> but, then, you are back at the analog
<holstein> a submix, or aux send
<holstein> what would that go to?
<holstein> xrl or balanced 1/4" inputs to your laptop.. how would you do that?
<holstein> now you gotta get the wallet out..
<foursquare> hahaha
<holstein> or, you just pull mixes in and mess around with them
<holstein> im just pointing out what will be issues.. so you can deal with them
<foursquare> he uses a mac laptop for everything, thought i'd just use what he used
<holstein> the apple machine is just that.. a computer... but there will be probably 4 grand worth of stuff connected to that computer
<holstein> foursquare: you cant share them
<holstein> foursquare: imagine this..
<holstein> you have a usb stick.. i want to share the usb stick with your computer
<holstein> foursquare: can we just split that USB stick's output to our 2 machines?
<holstein> no
<holstein> you cant do that with most computer gear like that
<holstein> you wont be able to share the interface assuming it was supported by linux
<holstein> so, you likely wont have any option to just use what he uses
<foursquare> ok what if i just stick to mastering
<holstein> foursquare: sure.. just pull the file in, and import export...
<holstein> then, you'll just be working on the files with your crap internal card
<holstein> thats do-able
<holstein> not that your card is crap.. its just inappropriate
<foursquare> yep crap card
<holstein> you can see, in the above scenario.. we are comparing not the 2 machine.. the linux and apple machines
<foursquare> i like inapproriate
<holstein> we are comparing your internal sound card with the 4 grand worth of external gear the apple has
<foursquare> ok
<holstein> i think lots of folks do this, and assume its a limitation of the platform
<holstein> if you want to go spend the same with RME gear... or do tests with the apple machine and the linux machine using the same interface, then the comparison will be more level
<foursquare> thats it, what i'm going for
<foursquare> i want to see how far i can take ubuntu studio, can i get it on that CDcover as equipment used to master
<holstein> cd cover?
<foursquare> but thats up to me to learn the programs
<holstein> foursquare: its on all my cd covers
<holstein> its not an issue of "can it"
<foursquare> hahaha can i do it for some of his clients,,,, king diamond, etc etc
<holstein> foursquare: again, its not an issue of can
<holstein> the issue is, do they want you to? and can you do it?
<holstein> foursquare: my friend ricardus in #opensourcemusicians is an engineer.. he does mastering on ubuntu profesionally
<foursquare> yse
<foursquare> oops yes
<foursquare> so he could be of some help?
<holstein> foursquare: all im saying is, if you are wanting to do professional level mastering in linux, he is doing that
<foursquare> oh ok
<holstein> you are welcome to ask him about that.. and im sure he would share
<holstein> i know he uses the linux dsp plugs
<holstein> he tests them.. and tests mixbus that harrison consoles produces
<foursquare> ok above my head now
<holstein> http://www.harrisonconsoles.com/mixbus/website/ is an interesting project to note
<foursquare> ahhhh more information,,,, me like
<holstein> when harrison consoles wanted to release a digital version of what their analog board do, they didnt release it as a plugin
<holstein> they could hae
<holstein> have*
<holstein> they released an entire DAW.. one that they can control.. and make it look and feel like their consoles
<holstein> they built it on top of ardour
<foursquare> wow
<foursquare> free
<holstein> well, ardour is free
<holstein> but mixbus is neither free nor opensource
<foursquare> any information on ubuntu studio being used at a pro level?
<holstein> foursquare: i use it
<foursquare> hahah i know tht
<holstein> foursquare: lots of folks use it
<holstein> my fiend ricardus.. most everyone in that channel i linked
<holstein> friend*
<foursquare> but lots of folks run home studios and have no clue how to do
<foursquare> i dont want to know about them
<holstein> ?
<holstein> foursquare: what are you talking about?
<holstein> foursquare: a studio is a studio
<foursquare> idk i'm lost
<holstein> foursquare: lots of *very* well known professional mastering studios are just in homes
<holstein> or apartments in NYC
<holstein> foursquare: i think you are mistaken about what makes a "professional" studio
<foursquare> my buddy Koll lives in NYC doing the same thing
<holstein> foursquare: i know lots of folks with very slick spaces that have nice looking studios, but dont know anything about recording
<holstein> foursquare: i know really good enginers who live in their cars
<holstein> you cant ever equate quality that way
<holstein> with what "looks" or "seems" professional
<foursquare> ok thats not cool,,, we need to get them a home
<holstein> if you search google you'll find pro studios using linux
<holstein> http://www.sonicstudio.it/
<holstein> lots like that^
<foursquare> well put buddy
<holstein> lots of *very* large production studios use mixbus
<holstein> lots of nashiville studios
<holstein> ots of studios where folks dont know/care that they are running linux or not
<holstein> lots*
<holstein> all i can say is, linux is capable.. the only question is if it meets your needs or not
<holstein> you can try it, and see
<holstein> will it do professional level audio? sure
<holstein> audio is nothing.. its not that big, or challenging for most all operating systems
<holstein> will it work for you? thats for you to decide.. but it certainly can work
<foursquare> thank you for all your insider information
<holstein> http://www.sae.edu/en-gb/content/80/ardour_-_sae_edition
<holstein> http://www.soundonsound.com/sos/may10/articles/mixbus.htm
<holstein> http://www.soundonsound.com/news?NewsID=10937
<foursquare> wow booked marked
<holstein> http://www.tapeop.com/ is a free mag that anyone can get.. handy stuff.. non-linux related
<foursquare> ok got it
<holstein> i should note.. its free to recieve the mag.. but costs to post in it
<foursquare> srry looken at the links you sent
<foursquare> i'll try an get into the studio an see what we can do this weekend
<foursquare> thank you for all the help and direction
<holstein> you dont have to be "in the studio" to do what you need to do either
<holstein> theres likely nothing there you can easily connect to anyways
<holstein> i would just grab a file and start playing around..
<holstein> im sure you'll sort it out!
<holstein> good luck and welcome!
<foursquare> use a hammer
<foursquare> well i think i'll fix my scree issue now and see if i can play counter strike...
<foursquare> thx again holstein
<foursquare> am i able to add you as a friend? and how to do that?
<holstein> foursquare: here you mean? im not sure...
<holstein> im always on though
<holstein> http://www.mikeholstein.info/ is me
<holstein> you are welcome to friend me anywhere you can find me :)
<foursquare> hahaha
<foursquare> yah i dont do the facebook thing an stuff like that
<foursquare> i'm not 12
<foursquare> i cant wait to see some of the issues that come up and how i fixed them
<holstein> i try.. i get a lot of work through FB
<foursquare> if it works use it... good job man,,, didnt think FB worked that well
<holstein> well, i dont like it.. but i need it
<foursquare> linkedin?
<holstein> i havent done linkedin, but i should
<holstein> i have a hard enough time with FB
<foursquare> i use that and get some very good hit and leads... i'm part of a start-up airplane company and use it alot
<foursquare> lots of music people use linkedin
<holstein> i get invites.. but FB takes so much energy... and i dont even do much on there.. i try and "farm it out"
<foursquare> farm it out?
<foursquare> sound like something fun
<holstein> like, volunteers maintaing pages and whatnot
<foursquare> if you do linkedin  send me an invite www.linkedin.com/in/aumnamaste/
<holstein> doing "invites".. i hate those
<foursquare> it an invite to naked girls,,,, joking
<holstein> lol
<foursquare> i've got a few buddys that use linked only that are pro music guys
<foursquare> i want volunteers for stuff
<foursquare> learning Ardour is the key though....
<holstein> well, ardour is not unlike other DAWs.. so its not a waste of time
<foursquare> so you learn one and you should be fine in others
<holstein> well, in a larger "computer science" way, you learn what is happening, and how to find what you need, and you'll be able to work in any DAW
<foursquare> look man i took programming  not computer science
<foursquare> hahaha
<holstein> hehe
<foursquare> i guess i'll go read up on Ardour.... thx again holstein !
<holstein> yeah, or just load it up.. even from the live CD
<foursquare> you found me
<holstein> yeah.. i made one :/
<holstein> ive been meaning to for years.. so im there now
<foursquare> hahaha good deal.... use me contact list if you want to link to others
<holstein> i just added the folks that have been nagging me for years, and a few others
<foursquare> love the stand-up bass,,,, always wanted to lean that one
<foursquare> learn*
<foursquare> what no long hair ,,,,
<foursquare> kidding... my long hair's gone .... look like you
<jojo_> hi pple... unbutunstudio is curently installing :D
<sSs> enjoy
#ubuntustudio 2013-02-17
<imlxh> Hey. Complete linux noob here running into problems with JACK.
<imlxh> I...I literally know NOTHING about linux. Just giving you fair warning.
 * sSs recommends #opensourcemusicians or #jack
<imlxh> Ah, okay
<imlxh> Thank you
<sSs> here is good too but i know nothing either
<Akshayr> i am new to ubuntu studio
<Akshayr> hw and wer shld i start
<cfhowlett> Akshayr, create something cool!
<cfhowlett> Akshayr, edit a photo with gimp, make a quick movie with openshot ...
<zequence> Akshayr: We have a community doc page with some information. http://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuStudio
<zequence> The user guide is not even started. I should remove that link from the header..
<cfhowlett> zequence, you know what I miss?  Back when I first 'buntu'd there was a tutorial to create the ubuntu logo in gimp.  sadly, gone now ...  easy, quick project though
<zequence> cfhowlett: Where did you originally find it?
<zequence> I think that sort of docs can be linked to in smart ways
<zequence> Surely there are tons of resources on multiple other sites
<zequence> Would be good for us to have our wikis and homepage be a good center point for that kind of stuff
<cfhowlett> zequence, 7.04 iirc ... seem to recall it was a url but it might have been included in the /documents ...
<cfhowlett> zequence, perhaps an introductory project of sorts for the major media:  How to make a short movie with OpenShot, How to edit a picture with Gimp sort of thing might be a welcome addition.  Fedora Design has a nice url  http://linuxgrrl.com/learn/Introduction_To_Inkscape
<zequence> cfhowlett: I would greatly appreciate if you could add some links to this page https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuStudio/Resources
<zequence> It's only started, really. And is not meant as the final product, so to speak. We could just as easily put a page on our main site with this sort of stuff
<cfhowlett> zequence, bookmarked.  Will do.
<zequence> cfhowlett: And if you feel like giving us feedback on anything, or even put some time on contributing either writing docs, doing testing, or developing (doesn't nessecarily mean coding, could mean just selecting pre-installed packages and making sure they have sane default settings), then don't feel a stranger. We hang out a lot at #ubuntustudio-devel
<cfhowlett> Thanks.  I'll definitely contribute in some manner.
<smartboyhw> cfhowlett, many thanks to you:)
<famax8> hi anyone
<famax8_> !ubuntu
<ubottu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<famax8_> !ubuntuforums
<ubottu> The Ubuntu forums can be found at http://www.ubuntuforums.org. Kubuntu Forums are found at http://www.kubuntuforums.net. There is also a channel on freenode IRC #ubuntuforums
<holstein> famax8_: o/
<famax8_> wat?
<holstein> hello
<contrapunctus> Hey, what's up, holstein? :)
<holstein> not much... and you?
<contrapunctus> working on something in Pd again...always drives me nuts :))
<holstein> yeah.. its way over my head
<contrapunctus> Well, I'm faring better than usual...for now xD
<contrapunctus> Say, you a UbSt dev?
<holstein> contrapunctus: well, im a developing contributor
<holstein> i dont do any "heavy lifting"
<contrapunctus> o.o
<contrapunctus> Sounds like you're needed in #ubuntu, holstein :)
#ubuntustudio 2014-02-10
<jaco> Howdy
<cfhowlett> jaco, greetings
<jaco> Hey there. I am switching from Xubuntu to Ubuntu Studio.
<cfhowlett> jaco, OK
<jaco> Can I get my XFCE shortcuts back? I just want <Super> T to get me a terminal again.
<cfhowlett> jaco, you can edit your keybindings I suppose
<jaco> OK -- sorry, they were built in on Xubuntu -- not sure how to recreate that here.
<cfhowlett> !keybindings
<cfhowlett> !key
<cfhowlett> errr I don't know the ubottu search term
<jaco> yeah, I'm kind of drifting around in the wilderness here.
<jaco> I guess I'll google ubottu then . . . thanx.
<cfhowlett> jaco, my connect is slow - china.  terms you want to search are keybinding + xubuntu
<jaco> Kthx!
<cfhowlett> jaco, also #xfce would know
<jaco> Muito Obrigado.
<cfhowlett> The configured keyboard shortcuts are stored in : ~/.config/xfce4/xfconf/xfce-perchannel-xml/xfce4-keyboard-shortcuts.xml
<jaco> Awesome! Config files. Totally old school.
<jaco> I
<jaco> will
<jaco> check out #xfce. Thank you for pointing me in the right direction.
#ubuntustudio 2014-02-12
<fibz_> anyone know the location of that xscreensaver test pattern image with the burning screen in the middle?
#ubuntustudio 2014-02-13
<inahd> hello all
<inahd> thinking to give ubuntustudio another try :)
<inahd> is there some script i could run to pack ubuntustudio full of every known audio editing software?
<carlos_> Guest70257
<holstein> inahd: not really
<holstein> inahd: you can install "ubuntustudio-audio" which is the ubuntustudio audio packages
<holstein> we dont have "all known editing software" in the repos. but, you are welcome to install what you like from there
<holstein> i suggest running live CD, such as the ubuntustudio one.. AVlinux.. KXstudio.. etc. and see what tools are there and how they do thing
<holstein> things*
<holstein> i would also /join #opensourcemusicians and just hang and see what folks use
<holstein> otherwise, it would be basically a lot like saying, you want to create a text document and you start pulling in *everything* from vim to libreoffice to koffice
<inahd> hehe yeah
<inahd> i was thinking i really like AVLinux, i was hoping there would be a one click sort of solution to avlinuxify ubuntustudio
<holstein> inahd: nothing is preventing you, or anyone else from making that.. but it wont be here
<holstein> and it wont be possible with stock ubuntu
<holstein> we adhere, and must adhere to the default ubuntu repository packages... glen doesnt have to do that
<holstein> he doesnt have to stick to the debian packages.. since AVlinux is his, he can do what he likes
<holstein> the easiest way to get AVLinux is to just use it
<holstein> but, there are reasons why one might prefer ubuntu... since AVlinux is basicallly intended as an "as-is" appliance.. and a *very* good one.. you might prefer a more "normal" desktop in some cases
<inahd> yes basically i am going to try ubuntustudio here again, and try to get it set up the way i want
<holstein> good luck! let us know if we can help
#ubuntustudio 2014-02-14
<rau> hello all
<Unit193> Howdy.
<rau> i just installes Ubuntu Studio
<rau> installed*
<rau> :)
<fibz_> enjoy
<fibz_> today i was working on win7 ultimate with adobe creative suite 6 and ended up needing ubuntu studio instead
<fibz_> both windows and photoshop were incable of creating an icon file without internet connection
<onaxis> when i download someting with firefox and do right click on top right arrow  where download progress is, when i choose "open containing folder" it opens audacious!!
<cfhowlett> onaxis, you can change the default behavior - right click>properties>open with
<onaxis> maybe i was not clear. i can't change the behaviour of firefox
<cfhowlett> onaxis, firefox defaults can be edited as well
<onaxis> is there any way to send you a prtscn to help me?
<cfhowlett> onaxis, if the address bar: about:config    then ctrl-f to search for audacity.  change that to setting to thunar or nautilus
<onaxis> @cfhowlett i don't get it really, sorry to bother you.
<cfhowlett> onaxis, wait one
<cfhowlett> onaxis, http://imagebin.org/293275
<onaxis> oh my god, still nothing... http://imagebin.org/293278 if i press the top right opens audacious
<cfhowlett> onaxis, nuke and rebuild your firefox files
<onaxis> ok, many thanks man. thanks for ur time
<cfhowlett> onaxis, display hidden files in your file manager, find .mozilla, delete and restart firefox
<inahd> hmm, it seems pretty slow in here. i wonder how the ubuntustudio developement has been going?
<inahd> alright, rebooting to ubuntustudio!
<parweez> please help me to fix sound issue on ubuntu studio
<inahd> i am suprised to find that my wireless card is not automatically recognized
<inahd> i sort of figured that an ubuntu based distro would have had this worked out...
<holstein> lol
<holstein> one should be surprised that a wifi device manufacturer hasnt figured out how to support ubuntu by now
<inahd> well, ubuntustudio sees my usb wireless dongle, but doesn't recognize pci
<holstein> inahd: ok
<holstein> inahd: think of it this way.. a manufacturer can choose to support ubuntu.. but, many dont
<inahd> true
<holstein> acutally, many *do*.. there are a minority that dont
<holstein> !wifi
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<holstein> its likely a broadcom chip.. and early one
<holstein> !broadcom
<ubottu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<inahd> i believe bcm4321
<holstein> you install the module that the manufacturer doesnt allow ubuntu to provide you by default, and it'll work
<inahd> ahh
<inahd> and must i blacklist etc?
<inahd> i swear, some of these things my mind refuses to grasp even after doing them so many times
<inahd> it makes me feel so stupid!
<holstein> inahd: no
<holstein> inahd:  you must install the module that supports your device
<inahd> ok cool, i am on it
<holstein> inahd: typically as simple as "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install bcmwl-kernel-source"
<inahd> i guess unofficial distros can get away with loading proprietary drivers and such into their software?
<inahd> or something
<holstein> inahd: you can "get away" with what you like
<holstein> inahd: if you want to make a distro with that module, and break the licesing agreements, you can
<inahd> oh i see
<inahd> but maybe they will sue you for million dollars
<holstein> inahd: maybe.. thats why its not in ubuntu
<inahd> its annoying, i think stuff like that is like most of the reason people find linux intimidating
<holstein> inahd: yeah?
<holstein> inahd: it has nothing to do with linux
<inahd> exactly!
<inahd> but nonetheless, what can ya do??
<holstein> inahd: any company is always welcome and encouaged to make drivers available. they only need to make the info available
<inahd> would it break the licensing agreement to have a sceen during installation that would point to proprietary drivers and have the users click an agreement to take responsibility for installing them?
<holstein> inahd: again, thats asking linux to sovle a problem that is not a linux probem
<holstein> problem*
<inahd> still, getting the internet to work right for people would make it a lot easier to promote linux
<holstein> inahd: sure.. and we can address ther manufacturers.. and are
<inahd> yes that's fair...
<inahd> maybe even just a text file on the desktop that would educate people on getting their internet set up
<inahd> looking at it from the perspective of a new user, anything like that would make a big difference.
<holstein> sure.. but its different per hardware, and folks would need to read it
<inahd> hehe
<inahd> i always wanted to see a 'learnux' distro, that would teach you how to do everything
<inahd> i guess i need to reboot to activate broadcom-sta
<inahd> going down...
<inahd_> ah very nice
<inahd_> perhaps a .txt could be generated for someone based on detected hardware, etc?
<inahd_> that would tell them what needed to be done
<inahd> i must say, ubuntustudio seems much richer than the last time i used it
<inahd> as far as preinstalled programs
<SafariMonkey> So... I'm having a hard time getting recording to work through pavucontrol. I've tried VSXu (the one I'm trying to get working), audacity, sound recorder... recording doesn't work. Changing playback settings works though. This is not in studio as such, but as it's audio related, I was directed here.
<SafariMonkey> Anyone?
<inahd> um, SafariMonkey  what are you recording through?
<SafariMonkey> inahd, Wanting to use soundcard output
<SafariMonkey> tried an external USB mic too
<inahd> you may try adjusting sound through another mixer
<inahd> i always need to mess with mudita24 for recording
<inahd> i guess it depends on your soundcard
<SafariMonkey> inahd, I'll try it
<SafariMonkey> Do I need to do anything to free the pipeline for mudita24 to work, inahd?
<inahd> well i use mudita because i have the ice1712 soundcard
<SafariMonkey> Ah OK
<inahd> i also am recording through jack
<SafariMonkey> http://pastebin.com/sRT8BSks
<SafariMonkey> inahd, ^
<inahd> what distro are you using anyways?
<inahd> #opensourcemusicians is a more general audio related channel *hint*
<inahd> lots of smart people there
<SafariMonkey> I'm on 12.04
<SafariMonkey> And thanks, I'll post there too
<SafariMonkey> Thanks for the help inahd!
<inahd> i do try
#ubuntustudio 2014-02-15
<inahd> hmm, i wonder if i can get the volume control in system tray to actually change the volume
<holstein> inahd: i use pavucontrol
<holstein> with xfce, and the volume control, you *should* be able to, though, there are fixes for that upstream in xubuntu being tested
<inahd> oh thats cool
<inahd> yeah i can adjust volume, but its extra buttons to open pavucontrol
<holstein> sure, and its just not really the focus of ubuntustudio
<holstein> not that thats a good "excuse".. i mean, i would be fine if we just removed the volume control.. but, the fact is, as i know it, with some devices, you dont get control "out of the box"
<Bob_> I need help booting strait to terminal instead of the desktop and none of of the tutorials are for ubuntu studio
<Unit193> Well that was an easy one, but they don't have to be for Ubuntustudio specifically. :/
#ubuntustudio 2014-02-16
<inahd> argh
<inahd> cannot get stereo recording to work properly in ardour
<hansford> have a question here....can I run the latest version of Calf plugins under the 12.04 lts?
<zequence> hansford: The latest version won't be invcluded in the repo, no
<zequence> But, you can of course add repos, usually a PPA
<zequence> ..one which has the latest Calf
<hansford> how do you do that ? ...waiting for 14.o4 is driving me crazy here
<Synx_> Crouton / chroot / Ubuntu Studio - on a chromebook pixel? - anyone got a clue how to change the crouton deployment to install Ubuntu Studio please ?
<zequence> Synx_: Should be the same for all Ubuntu flavors, all though - Ubuntu Studio has its own kernel, and that could make a difference
<Synx_> on the crouton parameters you can specify the build by giving it names such as "saucy" or "precise" - is there a parameter for ubuntu studio?  or is it a different meta package it uses?  the crouton script drops a tarball of a compiled program - not sure if it has a parameter to specify a target build of studio.  what is the saucy/precise type name of of Ubuntu studio?  or is it just a different apt-get after installation ?
<Synx_> probably sounds like i dont know what im talking about sorry
<zequence> Synx_: Ubuntu Studio is an official flavor of Ubuntu. The same repos
<zequence> Synx_: You could basically begin by installing Ubuntu, and add Ubuntu Studio packages onto it
<zequence> Ubuntu Studio 13.10 is called saucy, as are all flavors released that year and month
<Synx_> yea config issues between all the software - wanted to try a working distro rather than installing it all myself - just cant seem to get all the JACK config sorted so though i might be able to cheat and use a distro
<Synx_> but thanks - what you said lets me know i was along the right path
<zequence> Synx_: All you need to do is add yourself to audio group, after installing all packages
<zequence> ..to get jack working well
<zequence> sudo usermod -a -G audio $USER
<zequence> Also, if you want, linux-lowlatency, to get lower latency
<zequence> I mean, install it
<Synx_> yea i cracked that one - sound comes through mute - like you can hear it a tiny bit but cant turn it up - thought it might be a config problem
<zequence> There are no major config differences between the flavors otherwise
<Synx_> thanks - probably a hardware issue
<zequence> What is the audio device?
<Synx_> it is a google chromebook pixel - hang on i try to identify the exact audio device
<zequence> There's no difference between the flavors as far as audio device support is concerned. Sometimes, you might need to use an alsa mixer to get all controls for a device, and Pulseaudio might not support everything that alsa does
<zequence> The device should work the same on all flavors of the same release
<zequence> (with the same audio servers)
<Synx_> got you - thanks a lot for your time - i might reinstall.  it does not take long on this box that is why i like it.
<Synx_> must be something glitchy with what i have so i need to make sure problem is persistent
#ubuntustudio 2015-02-09
<holstein> HiDeHo-U3: hey
<holstein> !arm
<ubottu> ARM is a specific (RISC) processor architecture used in a variety of applications such as handhelds and networkdevices. For more information see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ARM . For ARM specific support, stop by the #ubuntu-arm channel.
<holstein> i would just go upstream.. we dont deal with arm directly
<holstein> though, a font shouldnt be an issue
<HiDeHo-U3> holstein: what do you mean by upstream
<yorwos> <yorwos> in my power options , sleep is greyed out i cant select it , any ideas ? i just enabled all power savings options in bios
<SohamG> How do I make one large video into many small videos with openshot? I have used the 'cut' tool to split the video and have like 11 tracks. Now How do I make each track a separate video?
<chp> hi
<chp> if there is someone around some help would be welcome. It's about the latest Ubuntu Studio, installed on a laptop, there is no sound. However, we found 2 cards, and a bunch of drivers loaded. I'll do a pastebin
<chp> http://pastebin.fr/38525
<chp> and the cards:
<chp> http://pastebin.fr/38526
<chp> what do you think? what would be the best way to go from there?
<inahd> hello, i was trying to get ubuntustudio to boot from a usb, but it goes nowhere. i used a dvd, and got the boot screen, but never really loaded up...
<inahd> the computer is kinda old... we have a mac here also but booting from it seems even less likely
<inahd> have any of you had success booting ubuntustudio on a mac?
<inahd> i got this rEFInd bootloader to work, but couldn't get the ubuntustudio DVD to boot from it...
<inahd> oh darn, going down..
#ubuntustudio 2015-02-10
<ellis> does anybody know what the best music player for ubuntu studio is?
<HarryHaaren> OpenAV ArtyFX running on MOD Quadra demo : http://youtu.be/qh9lkPZmZJE
#ubuntustudio 2015-02-11
<Jmainguy> nice
<Guest84571> hi, bin neu mit linux unterwegs. Ich bekomme die Bildschirmauflösung nur auf 1024*768 hin auf VGA anschluss. Der moni kann aber full HD. Jemand ne Idee?
<cfhowlett> !de | Guest84571
<ubottu> Guest84571: In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<Guest84571> ok thanks
<ZapMagnet> Good day, All.  1st use of IRC Chat.  Quick question on UStudio 14.04:  xfce Switch User option greyed out; why, or how can I fix that?
<ZapMagnet> Three users defined.
<Jmainguy> irc is awesome
<Jmainguy> I dont know the answer to your question however
<Jmainguy> if you dont find the answer in here, it should be the same for regular ubuntu xfce, so they might know more
<Jmainguy> someone else in her might answer as well
<Unit193> #xubuntu might know, I can't remember right now except for policykit dropping out.
<Unit193> Used to use gdmflexiserver IIRC.
<ZapMagnet> Thx for your responses.  I'm also rather new to Ubuntu/Linux so they're a bit over my head, but not for long.  I'm a mainframe Sysprog and love to learn.
<wachin> Please can help me with qjackct, I want to jack start automatically, but now not open the configuration window, qjackctl always is hidden on icon: http://pix.toile-libre.org/upload/original/1423693160.png
<wachin> when I open qjackctl always is enabled the system tray icon, and this not open nothing config windows, no right click no left click, not working.
<wachin> I need qjackctl reset to defaults. I will try to erase the file: .jackdrc and the file /home/wachin/.config/jack/ and restart the UbuntuStudio but not working
<wachin> I solved this problem, only have to open again the qjackctl on the menu apps: http://pix.toile-libre.org/upload/original/1423694587.png
<wachin> See you later, I am happy with UbuntuStudio, is the best of the best
<Jmainguy> nice man
#ubuntustudio 2015-02-12
<cript0nauta> hi, i'm trying to build a custom iso of ubuntu studio with liquidsoap and its plugins installed, do anybody know how can i do it?
<holstein> cript0nauta: sure
<holstein> cript0nauta: literally any guide for ubuntu
<holstein> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization
<holstein> depending on the goal, i would consider simply installing, and cloning that installation
<cript0nauta> holstein thanks you, i'll try it
<Unit193> Any specific reason to do so, cript0nauta?
<Unit193> !persistence
<ubottu> To have some persistent storage when using a Live CD, follow the instructions on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDPersistence
<rodbme_> noo here, help! how do I get aeolus running?
#ubuntustudio 2015-02-13
<bardo_> hi ...
<Jmainguy> hi
<holstein> o/
#ubuntustudio 2015-02-15
<josquin> Hey, All.  Does anybody know of a program dedicated to retuning tracks to different temperaments?
<studio-user047co> Ciao
<studio-user047co> Ciao
#ubuntustudio 2016-02-15
<NginUS> Could someone help me script audio file alterations? http://v.ht/YLwe
<cooper> what plugins for firefox will support the latest shockwave version
<cooper> are there any plugins available for firefox that run the latest version of shockwave
<cooper> hello
<cooper> im looking for a plug in for firefox that will run the latest version of shockwave
<OvenWerks> cooper you are more likely to get an answer to that in #ubuntu than here. (more people)
<cooper> ok thanks
<cooper> need some help freeing up space in boot partition for updates
<cooper> tried autoclean and purge and autoremove
<sakrecoer> cooper: if it dosent work you can manualy remove old versions in there, but it is a risky operation. are you familiar with the version numbers of kernel stuff?
<sakrecoer> if you paste a link to a screen shot of what is in your /boot i can help you, also i need you to tell me the output of this command in a terminal: uname -r
#ubuntustudio 2016-02-16
<AlienDave> Evening all, or morning, as the case may be.
<AlienDave> Anyone willing to lend a mind on my old-school Alienware problem?
<Rollo> hi
<Rollo> sup?
<krytarik> Rollo: Hi.  Do you have a support question?
<Rollo> not really no. just first time on IRc.
<krytarik> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntustudio is the Ubuntu Studio support channel, #ubuntustudio-devel for discussion regarding development of Ubuntu Studio, and #ubuntustudio-offtopic is for random chatter. Thanks!
<krytarik> And nice, of course. :)
<Rollo> thanks
#ubuntustudio 2016-02-17
<Bernhard_L> I want o produce a loop of my guitar verse. But I miss a program like freecycler or smasher.
<Bernhard_L> Is there something like that or better?
<studio-user729> hello :)
<studio-user729> does anybody has a presonus audiobox usb?
<studio-user729> is it working with ubuntu studio
<studio-user729> hello?
<tech> hello
<simplejack> hey guys i used some time ago ubuntu studio, can u make 16 04 with kde or unity 8? this xfce look like shit, think about it or u want have 100-1000 user?
<simplejack> iwant back but i cant wh these shit look. kde 5.5 is even faster than xfce. and dont cheat yourself. make this change pls. and all ll be all right for me and a lot of new user who dont want work on shit.
<simplejack> gl hf bye
<OvenWerks> me/ wonders if he has ever used KDE with dual monitors... if he has done any work on the computer beyond playing with the desktop.
<Rosco2> :-)
<michael__> hi
<Guest60557> is it "normal", that a "normal" user can do "init 6" in a terminal in xenial?
<Guest65238> Where is the different between: "init 6" and "systemctl isolate runlevel6.target", because, i can run "init 6" as a normal user ...
#ubuntustudio 2016-02-18
<studio-user480> hi all
#ubuntustudio 2016-02-19
<Arnex> Hello, I was wondering if anyone has any experience using a Vox Tonelab ST guitar processor/amp modeler with Linux, and if so what software do you use?
<OvenWerks> Arnex: looking at the manual... it looks like some things might work and others not.
<Arnex> Oh yeah? I'm guessing based on the protocols they are using? I don't know much about them.  What do you think will work?
<OvenWerks> Arnex: It looks like you should be able to get Audio in and out. This is based on the part that says Windows needs a driver but OSx does not. That probably means the audio interface is USB 1.1 or 2.0 compliant.
<Arnex> Right on.  Do you think there is any librarian software that will work?
<OvenWerks> The MIDI part requires a driver for both windows and OSx and so I would suspect that part will not just work.
<OvenWerks> The library requires the MIDI part so I am not sure. Best thing is to plug it in and see if a midi port shows up.
<OvenWerks> (same with audio really)
<Arnex> Ok.  Would i check that with the JACK software... uh, Q--something?
<Arnex> Qjackctl?
<OvenWerks> arecord -l would show if the audio ports are there. and qjackctl would show in the alsa tab if midi was there.
<OvenWerks> amidi -l should show the hw ports
<OvenWerks> (for midi)
<Arnex> Awesome.  Is there an advantage to using USB audio in rather than analog audio in?
<OvenWerks> How would you get analog audio in?
<OvenWerks> USB audio is generally better than the motherboard audio in.
<Arnex> connect the audio out port (which doubles as a headphones port when the right switch is switched) to the audio in port on my motherboard
<Arnex> Ok, that's good to know
<OvenWerks> If USB works I would use that. MB audio input circuitry is not the best.
<OvenWerks> audio out is ok though.
<Arnex> alright, that's extremely helpful thank you!
<OvenWerks> If you are using the USB for audio in you would probably have to use it for audio out too anyway.
<OvenWerks> otherwise you would need some rate change sw to sync with internal.
<OvenWerks> If you do need to use audio in, use aux in not mic in.
<Arnex> Okay, will do
<OvenWerks> if you are buying, I normally take my laptop into the store and try it :)
<Arnex> Good idea
#ubuntustudio 2016-02-20
<werwolf> hi
<studio-user793> wow havent used IRC in years
<astrmix> Всем привеьт
<astrmix> алло)
<d> ciao
<dario> ciao
<erick_> Hi, I have a quick question. According to the news here -> http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=Ubuntu-14.04.4-LTS
<erick_> How do I use it in Ubuntu Studio? I am currently using 14.04, not 14.04.4
<erick_> What if I reinstall my Ubuntu Studio 14.04? Would 14.04.4 be in automatically?
<OvenWerks> erick_: if you have been keeping your system up to date with regular upgrades then you already have 14.04.4
<OvenWerks> erick_: The prupose of creating new .2 .3 .4 ISOs is that someone installing from scratch doesn't have to do a huge upgrade as soon as they install.
<erick_> Now, I want to download new ISO.
<OvenWerks> erick_: OK, I would wait till the end of April when the next LTS comes out.
<erick_> Would it be there on Ubuntu Studio website now?
<OvenWerks> erick_: yes.
<OvenWerks> but I think the latest one will be 14.04.3 as .4 has not been released yet (maybe I am wrong and it has)
<erick_> I found ubuntustudio-14.04.3-dvd-i386.iso for my 32 bits machine.
<erick_> The news said today, though.
<OvenWerks> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntustudio/releases/trusty/release/
<OvenWerks> should have 14.04.4
 * OvenWerks has to go
<erick_> https://ubuntustudio.org/download
<erick_> I only see 14.04.3 for Ubuntu Studio.
<erick_> I see your link now.
<Guest66409> Hi, Ubuntu Studio is built on the top of Xubuntu right?
<Guest66409> Or Ubuntu Studio adds Xfce DE by their teams.
<Unit193> Well, not quite.  They both use Xfce and even kind of sync config, it does have its own.
<Guest66409> I see. Why wouldn't they just use Xubuntu, though?
<Guest66409> It does sound like a benefit to do so.
<Guest66409> Do they share the knowledge in any way?
<Unit193> There's some intentional differences, but otherwise.   Well the teams do work closely together, and in fact the website guy for Xubuntu helps out Studio with their website too.  Several other contributors try to help out as well.  So it is a good working relationship. :)
<Guest66409> I see.
<Guest66409> what are some of the intentional differences?
<Unit193> I don't know/remember. :D
<Unit193> Sorry mate.
<Unit193> Different set of default applications, clearly.  Not sure in ways of settings though.
<Guest66409> I see. Thank you.
#ubuntustudio 2016-02-21
<calvin> ssist me at flashing a .img file to an sd card
<victoria_> hello,
<victoria_> i need some help please, i updradet my ubuntu and wlan doesn't appear
#ubuntustudio 2017-02-13
<Kuroi_> hello
<marc___>  /join
<marc___> hi¿
<Rosco2> Anyone in the middle of testing Xenial 16.04.2 ISO? Or planning to?
<Rosco2> Otherwise I will mark the image as ready - we have 3 successful tests for amd64 & 1 for 32 bit
<OvenWerks> Rosco2: cool. Sounds good.
<Rosco2> Just need to add a 16.04.2 change summary link to our release notes once the page exists.
<Rosco2> OK - sounds quiet - I will mark it done.
<OvenWerks> Rosco2: Oh, are there not quiet times ;)
<Rosco2> I can make more noise if you like - at least todat :-)
<OvenWerks> Rosco2: to be honest, most of the queries here need to be forwarded to #ubuntu as they are system questions about things many of us have never encountered. (wifi, partitioning, grub, install problems, etc.)
<OvenWerks> Rosco2: I would almost like to have a dialog when our irc menu item is selected that gives a menu for various common problems and selects an irc channel depending on selection... the menu would have average wait times to getting answered :)
<Rosco2> Then there should be a bot that checks where you were referred from, and then sends you to the next channel, and the next, until you give up.
<Rosco2> At least thats how my bank does it :-)
<OvenWerks> Rosco2: the problem is people give up very quickly, but if they went to the right place the first time, they may get an answer instead.
<OvenWerks> Rosco2: right now the average length of stay  for a query is less than 5 min. often a min. or less. They expect a phone like connection, someone picks up the phone we expect a response in a few sec.
<OvenWerks> even if someone is actively using irc at the time, they may be dealing with another channel and just the time to complete an input on that channel swithc to this and answer is longer than many people stay.
<pils_> salut
#ubuntustudio 2017-02-14
<MarkoM2> Is there a lv2 plugin of Hexter somewhere or just the standalone version?
<UbStNewb> greetings
#ubuntustudio 2017-02-15
<james1138> Hello all. Is this group where I can ask questions about analog video capture and/or editing?
<OvenWerks> james1138: it should be.
<OvenWerks> james1138: best to ask the full question and just leave you irc client running. Not many people sitting staring at their screen :)
<OvenWerks> james1138: I know a very small amount about video capture, being mostly audio oriented... but perhaps what little I do know would be helpful.
<OvenWerks> james1138: it sounds like you actually have live video from some source rather than recording to the camera and editing the file(s) later. Most video SW in Linux is post processing oriented, but there are some exceptions.
<studio-user424> Hi. What is default desktop environment in Ubuntu Studio 16.04?
<james1138> I have a Dazzle DVC100 USB device. Ubuntu sees it when plugged in. I wondered what software (LIVES, OPENSHOT, etc) would work best.
<krytarik> studio-user424: Xfce.
<studio-user424> Thank you krytarix. I hope I can find solution to tweak my window borders larger to enable window resizing easier.
<aleb> james1138: You might need to look into separate solutions for capturing and later editing the digital capture, not necessarily the same applications.
<james1138> Okay... lets first start with Capture. Otherwise editing is a moot point.
<aleb> why is it moot?
<james1138> If I cannot capture... nothing to edit.  <grin>
<aleb> james1138: If you figure out the capture part, try Pitivi to edit the content: http://wiki.pitivi.org/wiki/Install_with_flatpak - you can find us in #pitivi if you have questions :)
<studio-user424> james1138: Have you tried vlc?
<james1138> vlc for capture?
<studio-user424> james1138: Yes. I think it's doable.
<OvenWerks> VLC and lives both capture
<studio-user424> james1138: via graphical user interface(vlc)-> Media-> Open capture device...should be there.
<OvenWerks> Snowmix is another, that is meant for live video switching
<james1138> I have LIVES installed now. I shall try that. Is there any ubuntu video capture software?
<OvenWerks> if you mean screen capture vokoscreen works for me.
<studio-user424> james1138: I'm not familiar with LIVES but VLC can indeed capture.
<OvenWerks> dvgrab?
<OvenWerks> dvswitch? (uses dvgrab) http://dvswitch.alioth.debian.org/wiki/
<james1138> Sorry. Not screen capture. Basically, I want to convert VHS tape to MP4. The windows software that came with Dazzle does not like Wine. I was looking for GUI-based software that I can capture.
<james1138> Already have dvgrab installed.
<OvenWerks> So you have a video capture card card? If so, I think any of the webcam things like cheese should be able to at least show a video device being there.
<OvenWerks> dvgrab is for firewire acpture if you have that
<OvenWerks> *capture
<OvenWerks> Dvgrab (in the man page says it can also deal with USB class cameras (V4L stuff) But really if VLC sees it or LiVes sees it... you already have a solution.
<james1138> Dazzle is USB video capture - https://kb.speeddemosarchive.com/Dazzle_DVC100
<james1138> Too bad Kino does not do Analog
<OvenWerks> cool, That sounds like it should just work.
<james1138> Just upgraded VLC to version 3
<james1138> Somewhere... I read that Cheese was also used at times for video capture.
<OvenWerks> Once you have it captured to a file there are lots of video editors around, from blender to openshot
<james1138> Didn't the Easycap usb video capture device have any software?
<OvenWerks> when your dvc100 is plugged in there should be a file called /dev/video0 or something video1 or whatever.
<OvenWerks> if that is there then any of the video recorders should be able to use it.
<james1138> Okay... was there drivers for Em28xx devices??
<studio-user424> james1138: dude seriously.via graphical user interface(vlc)-> Media-> Open capture device...should be there.check it out.
<OvenWerks> james1138: maybe try here: https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2245249
<OvenWerks> james go down to post 8
<james1138> will do... thanx
#ubuntustudio 2017-02-16
<TerceroEquis> Howdy, all!
<TerceroEquis> I've got an issue about how US sets up cpu frequency scaling.  For low-latency recording, the systemd bits which force "ondemand" for the governor defeat the docs about how to set it up via /etc/init.d/cpufrequtils
<TerceroEquis> Took me quite a bit of digging to figure that out, and remove the symlink to /lib/systemd/system/ondemand.service
<TerceroEquis> Should that be reported via a suggested edit to the Wiki, or as a launchpad bug for the systemd config for US?
<krytarik> TerceroEquis: You mean here?: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuStudio/Setting_CPU_Governor   Sure, feel free to.  And we've already reported LP #1646245.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1646245 in sysvinit (Ubuntu) "/etc/init.d/ondemand keeps /etc/init.d/cpufrequtils from working" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1646245
<TerceroEquis> krytarik: Thanks!  Should a wiki update link to that bug?
<krytarik> Yeah, I was surprised to not see it linked there.
<TerceroEquis> That was seriously a surprise:  I'm totally in agreement with the bug reporter that the 'ondemand' service should be ripped out.
<TerceroEquis> Somehow that wiki page is not coming up in the first batch of results for a Google seartch for "ubuntustudio cpu frequency":  instead, the links are all to now-stale info (post the move to systemd).
<krytarik> Well, link it more - that'll fix it! :P
<TerceroEquis> I couldn't seem to get past a timeout after logging in to edit that page. :(
<krytarik> Maybe you should better coordinate that with OvenWerks anyway. :)
<TerceroEquis> Yeah, looks like it is set as immutable.
<TerceroEquis> Thanks, all, for a lovely distribution!
<studio-user430> hi, anyone that speaks Spanish ???
<plasticuproject> anyone know if the new lmms and ardour versions will see their way to the 16.04 repo anytime soon?
<OvenWerks> plasticuproject: I don't know.
<OvenWerks> historically... for the past few years I have not seen much in back porting.
<OvenWerks> The last ardour backport I see is 4.7 :/
<OvenWerks> my 16.04 has 5.0.
<OvenWerks> hmm even 17.04 is stuck at 5.0
<plasticuproject> OvenWerks: Really?? I'm running 4.x. You got that in the offical repo?
<plasticuproject> I swear it did a update/upgrade and got nothing.
<OvenWerks> I am not sure
<plasticuproject> I was running 5 on my regualar Ubuntu 16.04 desktop. I just recently installed Ubuntu Studio on a new drive and that is what I got. I'm new to the Studio build/distro.
<OvenWerks> my version says 1:5.0~dfsg-2~ppaxenial
<OvenWerks> so it is from a ppa.
<OvenWerks> that seems to be this one: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntustudio-dev/+archive/ubuntu/dev-testing
<plasticuproject> Oh okay. Runs fine though? 5 is so much prettier that 4, imo.
<OvenWerks> plasticuproject: sorry to be so slow, but I generally run selfbuilt Ardour because I have been doing dev work on ardour (control surfaces mostly)
<OvenWerks> it appears ardour has been held up because xjadeo in ubuntu is out of date
<plasticuproject> OvenWerks: Nice, that's awesome.
<OvenWerks> or the depends is out of date
<plasticuproject> Hmm, I use it for audio exclusivly, so I shouldn't be affected right?
<OvenWerks> I don't think so. Also it is possible to download the latest direct from ardour.org for $1.
<plasticuproject> Thank you for the info.
#ubuntustudio 2017-02-17
<studio-user101> JOIN
#ubuntustudio 2017-02-18
<ablest1980> does ubuntu studio have hex chat and firefox?
<OvenWerks> firefox yes
<OvenWerks> hexchat doesn't seem to be there
<OvenWerks> pidgin is though
<OvenWerks> sudo apt install hexchat works though
<ablest1980> ty
<studio-user772> anyone feel like answering dumb questions about ubuntu studio?
#ubuntustudio 2017-02-19
<studio-user619> Hi, I just installed ubuntu studio and it is great. But, I don't see how I can change the screen brightness.... How do I change it? Thanks
<OvenWerks> studio-user619: hm, I can't find it either
<OvenWerks> It seems to me on a notebook with screen brightness keys it just works, but there doesn't seem to be anything in the desktop to do that.
<OvenWerks> studio-user619: maybe ask in #xubuntu, they know more about xfce than I do.
<studio-user619> I have a notebook PC and the fn key which usually control the brightness don't work...
<studio-user619> thanks for your sugeestions
#ubuntustudio 2018-02-12
<OvenWerks> MaynardWaters: clicking? sounds like sample rate trouble.
<OvenWerks> How are you hooking up Audacity to the audio if? (pulse, alsa, or jackd?)
<OvenWerks> I suspect using pulse may be problematic if it is not done just right.
<Ih8jack> Anyone around?
<MaynardWaters> Hi OvenWerks
<MaynardWaters> sorry I've also had this conversation in opensourcemusicians a little too
<MaynardWaters> I've found that if I use qjackclt
<MaynardWaters> i can get a clean signal from hydrogen
<MaynardWaters> OvenWerks: know of any walk throughs?
<studio-user316> hello
<MaynardWaters> hello
#ubuntustudio 2018-02-13
<studio-user834> Where is the best place to find help with keeping pulse audio working on Studio? Everytime it gets messed up it takes me forever to get sound back again.
<studio-user777> ello my friends
<JDA2> I have a ubuntustudio newbie question, if anyone is active on this channel
<JDA2> I have a ubuntustudio newbie question, if anyone is active on this channel
<krytarik> JDA2: You know, just ask it.. :)
<JDA2> Sorry for the "noise" post.  :-)   I am trying to find a Linux distro that will support video capture from my Hauppauge WinTV card.  But I don't know if naitve ubuntustudio will do that, or whether I have to customize it with drivers for my TV card.
<krytarik> Well, I'm using one myself, and I don't remember having done anything extra on my current install to make it work.. :D
<JDA2> Sounds encouraging.  As a real newbie, I tried opening Kdenlive, and in the configuration window, it seems to acknowledge that there is a Hauppauge card there.  That sounded good.   But I don't see what to click to see if it can view the TV.
<JDA2> Should I be using some other program?
<krytarik> I'm just using plain MPlayer for it myself. >_>
<JDA2> OK thanks.  As a real video+linux newbie, I was not familiar with mplayer.  Looks like it has LOTS of options!  Could you tell me what parameters you use to access your TV card?
<krytarik> Are we talking digital or analog here anyway?  I got the latter.
<JDA2> Analog.  I hope to hook VCR to the coax jack and import old home movies.
<krytarik> JDA2: Ok, so I got 1.) in my config: tv = driver=v4l2:chanlist=europe-west:norm=PAL:buffersize=150:device=/dev/video0:input=0:width=720:height=576:adevice=hw.1,0:amode=1:alsa=1:audiorate=32000:immediatemode=0 -- heartbeat-cmd = "nice xscreensaver-command -deactivate > /dev/null" -- plus the channels, and 2.) in a custom shell script I called "tv": mplayer -aspect 4:3 -vf-add pp -autoq 6 ...
<krytarik> ... -vf-add eq=0:0,pp=hb:c/vb:c/dr:c/lb:c/tn -af volume=6:0 -framedrop "${@:2}" tv://$1
<JDA2> OK, thanks krytarik.  I will give those a try.   (I am not on that computer right now, unfortunately)   I appreciate your help!
#ubuntustudio 2018-02-14
<studio-user164> hello
<studio-user427> hi
#ubuntustudio 2018-02-15
<nellogiovane> hi
<nellogiovane> my net is working but software center says that i can't download firefox because net is not working
#ubuntustudio 2018-02-16
<bengan> hi. is there anything to concider upgrading from ubuntustudio 16.10 to 17.10? or should I wait for next LTS?
#ubuntustudio 2018-02-17
<mfm> hi
<studio-user984> hello anyone can help me updates to studio 17.10 from terminal?
<bengan> i did it yesterday. not with 100% nice result but I managed to get it all together. I did the not so supported upgrade from 16.10 to 17.10.
<bengan> if you go from LTS to LTS or consecutive releases it's the cli command "do-release-upgrade"
<studio-user113> Ladies and or gentlemen and or anything inbetween or aside, I have a problem with a USB headset.
<studio-user113> I tried to use it in performous and OBS-studio at the same time, and I got crackling sounds on OBS.
<studio-user113> Then I restarted pulseaudio, unplugged-replugged the headset and I got pure zero.
<studio-user113> Device shows up, but any attemp to use it gives the most pure, unbiased silence I've ever seen.
<studio-user113> I've checked on a computer without ubuntu to check if the device was damaged, but it works fine.
<studio-user113> Do you have any ideas on what to check?
<jmartelatpapirux> Now, much better.
<jmartelatpapirux> Also, where are xfce saved sessions stored? I have one saved (by accident) and cannot see how to get rid of it!
<jmartelatpapirux> Ok, I think I fixed the session issue. Does anyone have a clue on my ALSA problem?
<OvenWerks> gone too soon. two audio devices always needs extra attention
<studio-user721> s
<studio-user721> hola
#ubuntustudio 2018-02-18
<spectacular> hello, recently installed ubuntu studio 17.10 on my laptop. it's got horrible lag/ choppiness. It feels to me that it's something to do with the video, i.e. the mouse doesn't respond right away or stops while i'm moving it and then jumps. but i get it from typing text too, the text doesn't appear on the screen right away. i've googled a lot and did what everyone recommends, switching to propriety nvidia drivers, but that hasn't fixed it. anyon
<spectacular> e know what this is and how to fix it? should i downgrade to 17.04, or try 18.04? or is there another easy fix?
<EpiZepi> good morning.  is anyone awake
<cfhowlett> you dfo know this is a worldwide network?
<EpiZepi> I do now.  Guess I assummed everyone was asleep since I didnt see any text traffic
<EpiZepi> Nice to meet you cfhowlett.  I'm a home musician.  Played guitar over 30 years and never once recorded myself playing.  I'm hoping the Ubuntu Studio can help in that endeavor
<cfhowlett> #opensourcemusicans is the dedicated music channel, but ask away here first if you want
<EpiZepi> I'm looking to see if anyone has experience installing the ubuntu studio components on top of another linux distro.  Right now I have Linux mint kde 18.3.  I had read that studio can install like this but there may be some pitfalls
<cfhowlett> sorry, but mint is not ubuntu and is not supported here.  ask mint for support
<cfhowlett> !mint
<ubottu> The Ubuntu channels can only provide support for Ubuntu and its official flavors, since other distributions and derivatives have repository and software changes. So please use their dedicated support venues, for example: Linux Mint (#linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org), Kali Linux (#kali-linux), and LXLE (#lxle)
<EpiZepi> Much appreciated
<cfhowlett> happy2help!
<JDA2> Should ubuntustudio 16.04 be able to natively support using VLC to play TV from my Hauppauge HVR-1600 card?   Or does additional software need to be installed?
#ubuntustudio 2019-02-11
<studio-user890> Some virtual instruments?
<studio-user890> Any soft like rebirth or moog emulators
<tarzeau> there used to be a clone of rebirth-338 http://web.archive.org/web/20030523123541re_/http://ossh.com/reborn/
<studio-user890> thanks
<tarzeau> which was able to load rb-338 songs
<tarzeau> sent david a mail (17 years later)
<dave2592> Hi guys, I have just switched to Ubuntu Studio from Ubuntu Gnome. I have a TV attached as 2nd display, and in Gnome I used to use the TV as sound output instead of my laptop's built in sound. I did that in the Gnome settings, under Sound. I can't find how to do that under xfce... could anyone enlighten me?
<Limuxic> I am trying to convert a video to another format, using various tools (vlc, winff etc) - but I get this error "Could not find either ffmpeg or avconv."
<Limuxic> I have ffmpeg installed on my system (Ubuntu Studio 18.04)
<Limuxic> Any clues how to resolve this?
<hangar18> Eickmeyer: i see something about my nick being "idle nick flipping." that's an issue?
<hangar18> Eickmeyer: i'll make it stop. i just thought it was cool to have that feature turned on
<roracle> hey guys, how do I install DVDStyler?
<roracle> the website says it's part of the software package, but it isn't, and i was going to learn how to use it, but it won't even show up after doing the PPA thing
<Limuxic> @roracle: so, you followed all steps from here? http://ubuntuhandbook.org/index.php/2016/07/dvdstyler-3-0-ubuntu-16-04-via-ppa/
<Bob_> Hi
<Bob_> Exit
#ubuntustudio 2019-02-12
<studio-user101> Hello
<studio-user101> <h1> hello </h11>
<studio-user179> I need main menu for ubuntustudio 18.04. How I can make it?
#ubuntustudio 2019-02-13
<SaffirePro26IO_> Hi all, just trying to wrap my head around getting my audio interface working with Reaper in UbuntuStudio 18.10. Is there anyone here that might be able to give me a couple of pointers?
<Eickmeyer> SaffirePro26IO_: FYI: Since Reaper is not in the official repositories, we can't support it. Use is at your own risk.
#ubuntustudio 2019-02-14
<wardbones> exit
<SaffirePro26IO_> Hi Eickmeyer, thanks a lot for replying to my message. I understand Reaper isn't in the official repo, my issue is mainly related to getting my interface (SaffirePro26IO) recognized in FFADO so that it will show up in Reaper (or any DAW like Ardour)
<SaffirePro26IO_> do you have any experience with FFADO?
<Eickmeyer> SaffirePro26IO_: I don't have any experience with that interface. For whatever reason, we've been hearing about difficulties with FireWire interfaces, and have reason to believe the problem lies at the kernel level.
<Eickmeyer> I have only used USB interfaces myself.
<SaffirePro26IO_> Oh really? dang. Is a kernel downgrade something that is worth considering? I also have a MOTU 828 MK3 Hybrid interface connected via USB that I haven't been able to get going with linux either :/
<Eickmeyer> SaffirePro26IO_: Do you know if any of these interfaces work with Mac? Asking because most interfaces that work with Mac work with Linux. The other question is, which version of Ubuntu Studio are you using?
<Eickmeyer> Actually, looks like MOTU has come out and said that their hardware devices do not support Linux, and nobody has been able to (or taken the time to) reverse-engineer an open source driver to include in Linux.
<Eickmeyer> SaffirePro26IO_: Looks like both of your audio interfaces are generally problematic under Linux: http://ffado.org/?q=node/17
<Eickmeyer> https://linuxmusicians.com/viewtopic.php?t=16813
<Eickmeyer> ^That might be your answer.
<SaffirePro26IO_> Thanks a lot for the links - much appreciated. I'll try the suggestion in the 2nd link and report back. Both interfaces work fine in Windows and Mac, but yea, due to MOTUs stance on Linux I haven't really expected the MOTU interface to work. However FFADO's website stating that the SaffirePro26IO has 'Full Support' led me to think that it *should* work...  I'm using Ubuntu Studio 18.10 by the way
<cinch> i just got a used Saffire LE and it works well with FFADO
<cinch> https://i.imgur.com/DZCAwSB.png
<cinch> hmm ardour is crashing on my when i load Calf lv2 plugins
<cinch> other plugins work fine
<cinch> with the Calf Reverb one
<Eickmeyer> cinch: Known bug, remove the calf-ladspa plugins and you should be just fine.
<OvenWerks> Eickmeyer: The latest motu devices in the avb line are known to work just fine with linux. Not only that the mixer control is http and so can also be accessed.
<Eickmeyer> OvenWerks: Must be the older devices then?
<OvenWerks> could be. The rule is that if it works with mac it will work (in default or last set configuration) in linux.
#ubuntustudio 2019-02-15
<Siege_> this is my first installation of Ubuntu Studio!!
<SaffirePro26IO> Eickmeyer : I thought I'd let you know that blacklisting the snd_dice module as written in the article you linked to me has allowed me to connect to the Saffire with FFADO, but unfortunately a stranger issue is surfaced. The interface periodically resets itself in a loop (resets about 10-15 seconds after booting). I tested it on Windows 10 on the same computer (dual boot), and also on a MacBook and it ran fine on those :/
<heymanhew> Hello ubuntu studio gang... I'm a novice linux user. Could someone explain to me what JACK and LADI are??? I'm struggling to understand a lot of what to do to make shit bump
<Eickmeyer> SaffirePro26IO: I would suggest contacting the FFADO developers. Sounds like a bug.
#ubuntustudio 2019-02-16
<Guest6360> hello i'm julien from france and have a prob mith my rme multiface i try to work with it but it doesn't work whereas on librazik(french artist linuxx distro it work)
<studiobot> CharlieFeRo was added by: CharlieFeRo
<gem_cat> I want to connect a microphone with a usb adaptor to ubuntu studio - all the instructions seem non appropriate
<OvenWerks> gem_cat: which version of Studio do you have
<gem_cat> bionic beaver?
<OvenWerks> ok So yu should have a newish ubuntustudio-controls
<gem_cat> my controls do not look like those in the documentation
<OvenWerks> in The menu under system there should be ubuntustudio controls
<OvenWerks> You can install the latest one if you do not have it
<OvenWerks> I do not know what is in the documentation
<gem_cat> under controls I have a user setting for Realtime Audio
<OvenWerks> The new one looks like: http://i.imgur.com/zgQahzl.png%22%3E%3Cimg%20src=%22http://imgur.com/zgQahzll.png
<gem_cat> (and just about nothing else)
<OvenWerks> You can get it from: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntustudio-dev/+archive/ubuntu/autobuild
<gem_cat> how do I get that - i do not seem to have it installed
<OvenWerks> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntustudio-dev/autobuild
<OvenWerks> sudo apt-get update
<OvenWerks> sudo apt install ubuntustudio-controls
<OvenWerks> should update it
<gem_cat> ok give me a minute
<studiobot> designbybeck was added by: designbybeck
<OvenWerks> One question... Have you tried to use Cadence? Cadence makes using controls difficult.
<gem_cat> not that I know of OvenWerks , i did try to install a music keyboard a few months ago
<OvenWerks> Should be fine then
<gem_cat> it seems to be installing
<gem_cat> now the choices - what is USB Master?
<OvenWerks> I am assuming that you wish to have sound out with your computer speakers while using your USB mic for input. Is that right?
<gem_cat> i gues i can tru unplugging stuff to see what is which
<OvenWerks> You probably don't need to do that
<OvenWerks> What devices do you list? arecord -l
<gem_cat> i just did and unless the labels changed i think i have the mic in
<gem_cat> I have a usb audio card - that is what I unplugged - the other is the mic - i hope
<OvenWerks> controls should by default use hw:0 or hw:pch as jack master and make all usb devices just show up
<OvenWerks> using patchage should show what you have
<OvenWerks> or jack_lsp from the command line
<gem_cat> well they show up as 1 and 0 but i am not connecting a mic to the external soundcard
<gem_cat> the external soundcard has my headphones attached
<OvenWerks> I am confused, I thought you had a USB Mic... a mic that plugs directly into a usb port
<gem_cat> i do, and headphones
<OvenWerks> What does the output of jack_lsp look like?
<studiobot> Chris was added by: Chris
<gem_cat> i have something called ladi system tray
<OvenWerks> Ok, why do you have ladi?
<OvenWerks> Is that the output of jack_lsp?
<gem_cat> it seemed to work with the keyboard controller but I am not using it now
<OvenWerks> With both of your USB devices plugged in (mic and phones) In -controls select Start or restart Jack
<gem_cat> it says try sudo apt install <deb name>
<OvenWerks>  wait for 30 sec or so and run jack_lsp
<OvenWerks> which "it"
<OvenWerks> "it says" in your comment, I don't know what "it" is.
<gem_cat> sorry - unnecessary comment - I may not have jack_lsp
<OvenWerks> do you have jackd2?
<OvenWerks> I thought you had ubuntustudio.
<gem_cat> i have Qjaclctl - I do have ubuntustudio or at least started out that way
<OvenWerks> jack_lsp should come as a part of that as a part of jackd2
<gem_cat> i will install it
<OvenWerks> For your case of two different devices for sound qjackctl will not help
<OvenWerks> gem_cat: I am sorry but I am going to have to go and get ready to go out with my wife for the evening.
<OvenWerks> I will be around again in about 20 hours (tomorrow afternoon for me)
<gem_cat> install says I have it
<gem_cat> have a nice evening OvenWerks - I will persist - thanks
<studiobot> ibeeeng was added by: ibeeeng
<Eickmeyer> OvenWerks: We should probably start directing people to install teh backports PPA, I just announced it: ppa:ubuntustudio-ppa/backports
#ubuntustudio 2019-02-17
<CharlieMartinez> Hello ¿someone speak spanish, like me?
<studiobot> <ibeeeng> Hello, I'm from Indonesia
<Eickmeyer> !es | CharlieMartinez
<ubottu> CharlieMartinez: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<CharlieMartinez> Thank you ubottu. I'm very interested in talking to people who are specifically using ubuntu studio, and for music production.
<Eickmeyer> CharlieMartinez: If you wish to talk about non-support-related topics, join #ubuntustudio-offtopic, but that's also an English-only group.
<CharlieMartinez> I just tried AVLinux and I loved it, but I couldn't configure my Presonus studiolive 16.0.2 interface so that it doesn't have latency. Although jack indicated 5 milliseconds, the real latency was higher. That's why I'm installing UbuntuStudio right now, to see if I can solve that problem.
<Eickmeyer> CharlieMartinez: Which version of Ubuntu Studio?
<CharlieMartinez> If I tried to use AVLinux is because at home, for everything that is video editing and animation -in addition to musician I'm an animator- I use Debian for years and I'm amazed at how stable it is. My doubt, then, is whether Ubuntu Studio will be as stable as Debian. Official Ubuntu, a few years ago, when I tested it back in version 13 -I think- was not as stable as Debian...
<CharlieMartinez> I'm installing the current version, 18.10.
<CharlieMartinez> On an i7 with 32 gb ram and amd video board. I got tired of how badly this beautiful machine works with Windows.
<Eickmeyer> CharlieMartinez: The main reason to use Ubuntu Studio over stock-Debian is for the audio configuration tools available, and the under-the-hood performance tweaks and that JACK will work out-of-the-box. One thing you need to do if you want extremely low latency is disable the PulseAudio bridge using Ubuntu Studio Controls.
<Eickmeyer> Ubuntu Studio Controls is included with 18.10, and there's an updated version in our backports repository at ppa:ubuntustudio-ppa/backports.
<Eickmeyer> Play around with it, and give it a try. You'll never know until you do.
<CharlieMartinez> Ericmeyer, thank you so much for the information! I just wrote everything down, including the repository where I can find the updated version. The installation is almost finished, I'm very anxious.
<CharlieMartinez> Thank you, thank you very much!
<Eickmeyer> You're welcome. :)
<CharlieMartinez> byebye!
<studiobot> douglasdrumz was added by: douglasdrumz
<studiobot> Rogman was added by: Rogman
<studiobot> gennargiu was added by: gennargiu
<studiobot> <gennargiu> hi boys from naples italy and good work at all comunity ubuntu studio
<studiobot> <Eickmeyer> Hi Gennaro! FYI, this is the support channel. Basic chat can be done in the Cafe link.
<studiobot> <gennargiu> 👍
<studiobot> Rogman was removed by: Rogman
<studiobot> Sakrecoer was added by: Sakrecoer
<studiobot> <Sakrecoer> Hi! Nice move to bridge to telegram :)
<studiobot> azbulutlu was added by: azbulutlu
<DirtyEar> Hi
<DirtyEar> I am Jorge
<DirtyEar> I am having problems with my screen
<DirtyEar> There is a black line above the screen
<DirtyEar> Is there any solution to this?
<Eickmeyer> DirtyEar: Sounds like an Xfce issue. Try asking in #xubuntu or #ubuntu.
<DirtyEar> OK thanks
<studiobot> Андрей was added by: Андрей
<studiobot> <Eickmeyer> @Sakrecoer [Hi! Nice move to bridge to telegram :)], Don't forget to join the Cafe (-offtopic)! Would love to have you there.
<studiobot> <Sakrecoer> Cheers :) I'm there too
<studio-user539> hi, how do I add backports to 18.04?
<studio-user539> sorry for asking such a basic question
<studio-user539> but  I can't find the info on google
<studiobot> <azbulutlu> You open the command line and add the repository of the backports.
<studiobot> <azbulutlu> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntustudio-ppa/backports
<studiobot> <azbulutlu> then do the "sudo apt update & upgrade" or can install the new software on the repository.
<studiobot> <Eickmeyer> studio-user539: I can't imagine there would be any documentation on Google since it was only officially announced yesterday.
<studio-user539> that explains it then :-)
<studio-user539> thanks
<studio-user539> y terminal says: 'Error reading https://keyserver.ubuntu.com/pks/lookup?op=get&options=mr&exact=on&search=0x1220A5ECBA1FE99F04CBF741F596CF7036BBAA6D: Not Found'
<studio-user539> ah
<studio-user539> there we are, it worked
<studiobot> ahangarha was added by: ahangarha
<studiobot> <gennargiu> Erich I would need some help, first when I had installed cadence I used the bridge in pulse audio and I could control the volume of the sound card maudio firewire only by the - and + buttons on the keyboard, now I have to resort to the mouse as I have no chance to run this operation. How could I solve this problem? thank you
<studiobot> <Eickmeyer> @gennargiu [Erich I would need some help, first when I had installed cadence I used the brid …], Are you trying to use JACK right now?
<studiobot> <gennargiu> no right now
<studiobot> <gennargiu> but it's activate
<studiobot> <gennargiu> erich on cadence i controlled volume on my keyboard for pulseaudio jack server bridge, not volume mixer maudio firewire solo
<studiobot> <Eickmeyer> Okay, then open Ubuntu Studio Controls and click on "Stop Jack". PulseAudio should then default to your internal sound card. Switch PulseAudio to your external audio device for the default using pavucontrol.
<studiobot> <Eickmeyer> If OvenWerks is available, he might be able to help you further troubleshoot.
<studiobot> <gennargiu> now on ubuntu control i don't control
<studiobot> <Eickmeyer> I don't understand.
<studiobot> <gennargiu> on cadence with the bridge activated on pulseaudio I could use the buttons on the keyboard to control the volume of the audio output of the maew firewire. Now instead I can not do this for example when I see a video from youtube with firefox ..... the volume keys on the keyboard have no effect, I have to use the mouse to control the
<studiobot>  volume
<studiobot> <Eickmeyer> @gennargiu [on cadence with the bridge activated on pulseaudio I could use the buttons on th …], Okay, I understood that part. We might have to wait for OvenWerks on this one since he's the author of Ubuntu Studio Controls. When Jack is running, it should send pulseaudio (system sounds, therefore whatever your media controls do)
<studiobot>  directly to your Jack Sink, which is then connected to whatever you set Pulse to be connectted to. I recommend opening carla and seeing how it's routed, if you have that installed.
<studiobot> <gennargiu> the same is true for audio jack activated, the volume keys on the keyboard have no effect to adjust the volume of the ffado mixer
<studiobot> <gennargiu> i have carla installed
<studiobot> <Eickmeyer> Then make sure PulseOut is connected to your maudio.
<studiobot> <Eickmeyer> @gennargiu [<reply to image>], We're going to have to wait for OvenWerks on this one. I'm stumped.
<studiobot> <Eickmeyer> I don't have any FireWire audio devices with which to test. I only have USB devices.
<studiobot> <gennargiu> 👍
<studiobot> <gennargiu> on asus x54c i used behringer uca 200 usb audio card on behringher podcast studio usb
<studiobot> <Eickmeyer> Ubuntu Studio Controls can do a lot with USB. I use a Behringer UPHORIA UMC404HD myself.
<studiobot> <gennargiu> good audio card berhingher umc 404 hd
<studiobot> <CharlieFeRo> I use a Behringer uphoria UMC22
#ubuntustudio 2020-02-11
<sakrecoer[m]> just found this: https://github.com/ahlstromcj/sequencer64 anyone whos tried it?
<AppAraat[m]> sakrecoer🕸️: many moons ago, it was tough to build and once I did I found it had some visual bugs. Didn't have time to go any further unfortunately, but the dev is pretty responsive so you should give it a go.
#ubuntustudio 2020-02-13
<AppAraat[m]> hi, I'm trying to get [MIDI working with BWS](https://answers.bitwig.com/questions/1218/how-do-i-get-midi-inout-of-bws-on-linux) and was wondering what the best method was in Ubuntu Studio
<AppAraat[m]> they recommend doing `sudo modprobe snd_virmidi` - is this also recommended for Ubuntu Studio? BWS can't use JACK's MIDI, only ALSA's MIDI.
<AppAraat[m]> hmm, doesn't work
<drmacro1> I know this is not about UBS directly...but, attempting to use either ACL's or simple setguid for file/directory creation works fine for most programs (i.e. group access is set correctly) but Ardou5 sets the group correctly, but does not set the access rights correctly (i.e. RW is specified, but it only give R). Thoughts?
<sakrecoer[m]> <AppAraat[m] "they recommend doing `sudo modpr"> Have you tried with alsa to jack Bridget?
<AppAraat[m]> I think so: https://paste.debian.net/1130517/
<sakrecoer[m]> Bridge even... `a2j` is the command, I think... There is also on for the other way around `j2a` if my memory isn't failing too much
<sakrecoer[m]> <AppAraat[m] "I think so: https://paste.debian"> It's the command I remember...
<sakrecoer[m]> Might be `a2jbridge`
<sakrecoer[m]> OvenWerks is the usual hero for those issues. <3
<sakrecoer[m]> I learned it from him, but I can't remember right now. And not in front of machine
<AppAraat[m]> AFAIK ALSA should already be bridged to JACK (considering JACK is simply an ALSA client), but I'll try.
<sakrecoer[m]> <AppAraat[m] "AFAIK ALSA should already be bri"> I'll check my notes later. :)
<sakrecoer[m]> Thanks for the heads up about seq64 the other day by the way @AppAraat:matrix.org
<AppAraat[m]> heh sure, I'll still be around :)
<AppAraat[m]> And you're welcome, but again it was ages ago so seq64 situation might have changed a lot since then.
#ubuntustudio 2020-02-14
<sakrecoer[m]> > <@AppAraat:matrix.org> heh sure, I'll still be around :)
<sakrecoer[m]> > And you're welcome, but again it was ages ago so seq64 situation might have changed a lot since then.
<sakrecoer[m]> Maybe you are thinking of seq24 of it was ages ago...?
<sakrecoer[m]> Anyway, `a2jmidi_bridge` and `j2amidi_bridge` are your friends here, depending on what you want to achieve.
<AppAraat[m]> oh no seq24 is abandoned AFAIK
<AppAraat[m]> and thanks, I'll be checking those commands out soon
#ubuntustudio 2020-02-15
<der_Rikkit> Hello there, I have some troubles with my audio-output. As soon as I start games like Darksouls 3 I got some static noise on it, and after a while some stuttering too. Does anyone here have an idea how to solve the issue?
#ubuntustudio 2020-02-16
<AppAraat[m]> `PA - Connection refused. Trying to reconnect.` - Getting real tired of your shit, PA. This is after a reboot too -_-
<AppAraat[m]> ...https://paste.debian.net/1130807/
<Fred20> Hi there
<Fred20> Does someone use FreeMI (upnp server)?
<Fred20> i've upgraded ubuntu studio and can't make it work...
<Eickmeyer[m]> !language | AppAraat
<ubottu> AppAraat: Please avoid any language that may be considered offensive, including acronyms and obfuscation of such - also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines || The main channels are English only, for other languages, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<AppAraat[m]> sorry, feels got the best of me. Have a week off to jam with a buddy of mine but stuff isn't working :(
<Eickmeyer[m]> The key in your log is "Daemon already running." Do you have a ~/.pulse directory?
<AppAraat[m]>  * `PA - Connection refused. Trying to reconnect.` - Getting real tired of your poop, PA. This is after a reboot too -_-
<AppAraat[m]> I do not. Last time this happened was before reboot, and I tried to stop / start PA by doing `pulseaudio --kill`, but when I started it again it always said that daemon was already running.
<Eickmeyer[m]> Is Jack running? Check Ubuntu Studio Controls.
<AppAraat[m]> I *do* however have `~/.config/pulse`. Should I try killing the `/usr/bin/pulseaudio --start --log-target=syslog` process?
<AppAraat[m]> yes, Jack is running.
<AppAraat[m]> (with driver: ALSA)
<Eickmeyer[m]> Stop Jack. We might have a ghost process going on.
<AppAraat[m]> done
<Eickmeyer[m]> And yes, delete ~/.config/pulse
<Eickmeyer[m]> Weird pulseaudio configurations can cause this.
<AppAraat[m]> This were the contents of `~/.config/pulse`: https://paste.debian.net/1130830/
<Eickmeyer[m]> Yeah, just delete it. We want to get your system back to stock.
<Eickmeyer[m]> Once that's done, reboot.
<AppAraat[m]> For the record, this is what's in my `/etc/pulse`: https://paste.debian.net/1130831/ - and these are all systemwide changes currently: https://paste.debian.net/1130832/
<AppAraat[m]> If I'm not mistaken all of pulse stuff is stock, but I'll reboot and brb
<Eickmeyer[m]> Yeah, I'm not worried about those things. You'd have to go out of your way to modify /etc/pulse and we don't touch it with Controls.
<AppAraat[m]> yeah I try to stay away from PA config as much as possible :p
<Eickmeyer[m]> Same. The defaults are pretty sane.
<AppAraat[m]> All right, rebooted and everything seems ok (for now). I've noticed that after deleting `~/.config/pulse` I could `killall -9 pulseaudio` and then started it with `pulseaudio --log-level=debug 2>&1 | while IFS= read -r line; do printf '[%s] %s\n' "$(date '+%Y-%m-%d %H:%M:%S')" "$line"; done` (which is a basically way of starting things and timestamping the output) and that seemed to work as well. However, I did
<AppAraat[m]> reboot just in case.
<Eickmeyer[m]> Perfect. Yep, seems like there were some weird configs going on there that overrode what Controls does.\
<AppAraat[m]> thanks a lot :)
<AppAraat[m]> Do you think it's safe to just kill PA next time and start it the way I described? Saves me a reboot.
<Eickmeyer[m]> Yeah, should be. I was just being overly cautious.
<AppAraat[m]> cool, ty.
<sakrecoer[m]> Welcome back OvenWerks ! :)
<AppAraat[m]> OvenWerks: re: qjackctl dark theme: I've started some "inquiries" and apparently the new version (0.6.1) has theme support, but Ubuntu Studio 18.04 is still rocking v0.4.5! So I'm going to try to update it to latest via rncbc's own PPA: https://launchpad.net/~rncbc/+archive/ubuntu/bionic
